# Golden or Leonberger



## nolefan

Welcome to the forum! I'm so sorry that Finn isn't doing well, you will find (sadly) that you are in good company on this forum because so many have been down that road. We would love to see photos of your boy and hear all about him whenever you feel like it.

You'll find this place to be a great resource for checking on new golden breeders (or maybe rescue ?). I've learned so much here.

I have to tell you that I absolutely love Leonbergers  My best friend had one and he was the biggest love, just a big goofball. He suffered from hip dysplasia and only made it to about 9. I imagine you will have to be very careful if you choose to go that route. I've met a couple at dog shows and they were just as sweet and fun as my friend's dog. 

Start shopping for the new vaccum!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Always happy to share photo's and stories of my Goldens. I had two that grew up together as my oldest kids in Hawaii. They lived to be 13 and 16. Shortly after Bonzi, my 16 year old boy past away, we rescued Finn from Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue (SGRR). A great outfit that was recently in the news with Tanner the blind GR.

Here is Finn a few months after we rescued him. 











A much more recent photo... Is is rather spoiled before being diagnosed, but now that the family is aware out time with him is getting shorter, I'm getting a bit jealous of his attention.


----------



## vcm5

Love the pictures!! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Finn looks like a real doll. I'm so sorry he's been diagnosed with that doG-awful cancer. I became friends with a woman on another forum who has a wonderful, sweet Leonberger, Cleo. I am quite enamored with this gentle giant. If you go to the Leonberger Club of America (google) and look at their breeder referral you'll find a well respected breeder in North Texas. I've looked at their website several times. She may be a good contact person for you. I hope your sweet boy does prove you wrong and that he has much more quality time. Please give him an ear rub from me.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Finn looks like a real doll. I'm so sorry he's been diagnosed with that doG-awful cancer. I became friends with a woman on another forum who has a wonderful, sweet Leonberger, Cleo. I am quite enamored with this gentle giant. If you go to the Leonberger Club of America (google) and look at their breeder referral you'll find a well respected breeder in North Texas. I've looked at their website several times. She may be a good contact person for you. I hope your sweet boy does prove you wrong and that he has much more quality time. Please give him an ear rub from me.


I've been all over the LCA site, and I'm on the "LEOLIST" msg forum. I've already receive offers from members to transport puppies from Michigan to OKC because they had a familly member in my area... Truly dedicated owners.

I've been to the Kalahari site a few times in the past year, and also recieved an email from an owner of one of their very successful offspring with nothing but praise and recommending I get in touch with Julia about future litters. They also happen to be the closest breeder. I've heard from others around the country, but I would much rather face to face, and face to puppy breath during the process.

Thanks for the reply and concern for Finn!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Keep us posted!!! Our prayers are with Finn and your family. He is blessed to have you to walk this final journey with him.


----------



## nolefan

Thanks for putting up Finn's pix... they are both beautiful shots and he just has a look about him. Such a soul looking out at you.


----------



## ScottyUSN

nolefan said:


> Thanks for putting up Finn's pix... they are both beautiful shots and he just has a look about him. Such a soul looking out at you.


Your welcome.. 

Yes, He is a very easy dog to read. My previous Goldens where owned 8 weeks to passing of old age. Finn being a rescue was different. He always just seem more thankful for every little thing you did for him. 

To this day.. I get licks to the face when I bendover to fill his water bowl, and he is not a face licker.

He never gets enough attention, you can pet him for an hour straight, but the moment you stop he is going to be less than subtle about his wishes that you continue.

I gotta quit typiing this! 

Ahhhh, He is so going to be missed and irrereplaceable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hi and welcome,

Finn is so beautiful, I am so sorry to hear about his health. I am one of those who had to let their 15.5 yr. old boy go last year- knowing the inevitable will come even though you think you are prepared, is very difficult. My thoughts are with you and I hope Finn surprises you by deciding his time isn't for quite awhile yet. Cherish each and every day you have with him, as each moment is a very special gift. 

I agree, the Rescues are so very thankful for everything you do for them and give them, but especially for the love and home you give them. 

My two current goldens are both Rescues-I adopted my girl through one of the GR Rescues in my state, she is a former puppy mill momma with a long story and an even longer journey and I adopted my boy last year from my County Humane Society after we had to let our old guy go. 

I hope you will keep us up to date on Finn, he's so precious.


----------



## ScottyUSN

A bad day... Pain meds are maxed out and Finn can't walk from the pain in his leg due to the tumor in his upper right leg that runs throught the muscle.

I expected the lungs to become a problem first. We just had him to the vet 2 days ago to have a mast cell tumor removed from his neck.

Anyway... Bottomline is, he is in pain, and I will not allow him to suffer. Suspect we will be saying our goodbye's tonight, and bring him back to the vet tomorrow.

I shouldn't have come to work... I can't get a thing done. Thanks again for the understanding and support.


----------



## Anlina

I am so very sorry. Thank you for sharing him with us...he is gorgeous.


----------



## Jacques2000

I'm sorry about Finn but as far as looking at breeders maybe since you love Finn so much you should look at getting the right dog of whichever breed from a rescue.


----------



## Always51

You are making the hardest decision that ever has to be made..but its always the right one in the end....enjoy your boy for the night....big hugs to you...


----------



## cubbysan

Prayers and hugs going to you and Finn.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Prayers for Finn--and you all. (((HUGS))). So thankful he has such wonderful, caring parents.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry you are going through this and sorry Finn is having such a hard time. My thoughts are with you


----------



## cody and munsons mom

Am so sorry to hear about his diagnoses , he looks like a very sweet.guy, he is lucky he has such a good pet parent.


----------



## Jige

Iam sitting crying like a baby reading about the pain that Funn is in and what you have to endure right now. It brings back the pain I had in loosing my Mikado. It is so hard to see our best friends in pain and knowing we cannot take it away. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## nolefan

Bless you for loving Finn enough to do the right thing for him. Please know you have a whole community of people here who have walked down a similar path and we are here to support you. Sometimes it helps to have people to tell your stories to when it seems like the rest of the world just doesn't quite get it. My heart goes out to you, thank you for not letting Finn suffer.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry.
I recently lost my Bear. She had hemangio, so I knew we had limited time, but like you the time came when it spread to her leg and she was in a lot of pain. I couldn't stand the thought of her in pain, it was worse than the thought of being with out her.
I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Jacques2000 said:


> I'm sorry about Finn but as far as looking at breeders maybe since you love Finn so much you should look at getting the right dog of whichever breed from a rescue.


The original post here about a new dog is kind of back burner, but the research regarding a Leo vs Golden is a hugely early research. My 12y/o daughter has never experienced a puppy. I am a huge advocate of rescues, but I also want to train her and the puppy together. If that makes sense.

Edit to add: Both the local Golden Retriever rescue and National Leonberger rescue have my data, and I have the sites in favorites.


----------



## Nomes

wow, Finn is gorgeous!
i would just say that if you find a golden breeder you like, run it by the people here...somewhere somebody probably has a dog from them (if it's a reputable breeder) and they can fill you in on their quality. Everyone is super helpful here and really wants to help people get the best dog they can!
Good luck to you in your search!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thanks all. Finn is here with me getting the royal treatment including hugs, treats, and tears.

I will be consulting with the vet this afternoon for options, but I am fairly confident what the conclusion will be.


----------



## goldhaven

Thoughts and prayers are with all of you in this difficult time.


----------



## HovawartMom

Hugs and prayers coming from my neck of the woods.
I have owned 3 males Leonbergers so very familiar,with the breed.
When ready,ask away.Laurie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your boy Finn is gorgeous, I am very sorry for him being sick. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Scotty, I'm so very sorry that your boy is in pain. You will do the right thing by him, but it's a loving gift paid for with incredible sorrow and heart pain for you and your family. If if it his time to get his angel wings in the morning, I wish him a peaceful journey to his next adventure and strength for you to do what must be done.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to see your Finn is so sick . . . He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Well, Finn is laying here next to me as I type this and doing a little better. 

Vet didn't think it was time to quit either, but I was very concerned my continue to fight was for myself, and not for Finn. The vet prescribed some stronger pain meds in the event the weekend was tougher than the last few days.

This morning Finn got up on this own and went out to pee. He struggled but, he managed. The best sign is his breathing while laying here is calm and relaxed as he snores.

Fingers crossed we get some additional pain free time with our boy. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. Finn is so handsome and so lucky. But then I imagine you and your family feel lucky to have had Finn. I will keep you all in my thoughts. We are still hurt from our loss of Emmy to hamangio in April. It is so wonderful that you are doing what is best for Finn.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Finn is doing great considering... He is up and about with a little weight bearing on the baf leg. He gets up and goes to the door to be let out. He is searching me out in the house if I don't check in with him enough. Pain med's are back to normal with no sign of additional need.

Someone suggested I post in the main forum. So I will continue to post updated over there with updates. 

It's nice to have a place to chat where you know others just get it!


----------



## Jige

Glad to hear Finn is doing some better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad he is doing great, sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy to hear things are going better.


----------



## FinnTastic

Glad to hear the Finn is doing better. Ironically, you were deciding between a Leon and a Golden at the beginning of this thread. Well, look what I found. 
Golden Huggs | Dog Rescue and Adoption Organization in Vermont, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, and Maine
A Leon and a Golden they would like to go home together. They are Bowie and Boone. I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

FinnTastic said:


> Glad to hear the Finn is doing better. Ironically, you were deciding between a Leon and a Golden at the beginning of this thread. Well, look what I found.
> Golden Huggs | Dog Rescue and Adoption Organization in Vermont, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, and Maine
> A Leon and a Golden they would like to go home together. They are Bowie and Boone. I just thought it was interesting.


Wow how ironic! So sorry to hear about your struggles with Finn. Been there many times. Searching for a new pup can be therapeutic and gives your mind a chance to focus on something else. Leonbergers look like gentle giants. I've never met one. Maybe I might try to meet one at the dog show I'm going to on Saturday (if there's one there!)


----------



## ScottyUSN

FinnTastic said:


> Glad to hear the Finn is doing better. Ironically, you were deciding between a Leon and a Golden at the beginning of this thread. Well, look what I found.
> Golden Huggs | Dog Rescue and Adoption Organization in Vermont, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, and Maine
> A Leon and a Golden they would like to go home together. They are Bowie and Boone. I just thought it was interesting.


Yes, I saw them linked on a Leo thread on another site. Probably a good thing they are so far away from me otherwise I'd be in some serious trouble with the wife!

I am glad to hear they are keeping them together, and I'm sure they will end up just fine as they are both beautiful dogs.

Due to the shorter life expectancy of the Leo's, I've been back to primarily looking at GR's. Although the wife wants me to promise to find a lighter color Golden. She doesn't want another with Finn's dark color. She wants them to be clearly unique. Maybe another reason to reconsider a Leo.

I'm surprised how many "Finn" owners there are. It does seem to be a GR thing, and I your handle


----------



## ScottyUSN

SGRR is testing me.... Momma is a GR, I'm guessing dad was a Border Collie?


----------



## nolefan

Oh my goodness!!!! That may be the cutest baby ever! Wowie! You will have to keep us posted!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Six of them total, three black with the white border collie type markings. Three in the cream color. A few days over 4 weeks old. They are adorable, and good sized!

Adoptable Dogs | Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue | Page 3


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my, I'd like one of each please.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

They are cute!! How could you not want one!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I drove over to Tulsa to get my puppy breath fix. I visited with the 6 pups that will soon be up for adoption. Misty had made some beautiful pups. They are all full of character and I don't think there is a wrong choice.

I am concerned because we don't know dads breed. A tough call trying to gauge a 5 week old pup. They where vocal when not getting the attention they wanted. They ran off as expected, sniffing around the vets office at at anything they could get their teeth on. 

When you picked them up, they where calm and content to be held and enjoy some love along with some teething on your hand or clothing. When put down, they would play with each other, come jump on you for attention, chew my boots, or just wander off to investigate the surrounds. Coats would appear to be GR like in density and length with some interesting colors. 

I am very tempted to go back and get one of these boys and be done with my search.. But what if they end up not having that GR temperament? I know without a doubt, waiting for a right breeder will produce the dog i except with little to no surprises.

This is Marshall, The pup that really caught my eye. He is also the big boy of the group.


----------



## ScottyUSN

So when I started this thread my current Boy Finn was not in the best of health. He has since passed and is very missed.

We brought another Golden Pup into the family "Bogey" and he is adored. We "I" am now in touch with a Leonberger breeder who has a beatiful bitch with pups.

My back and forth on GR or Leo will most likely result in a very hectic house with both before the year is out!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I don't think I responded to this thread before but we have some good friends with 2 Leonbergers....I've found their personalities to be very similar to our dogs just a lot bigger (literally) obviously! haha They are very sweet though, I think it would be a good match for a golden person


----------



## ScottyUSN

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I don't think I responded to this thread before but we have some good friends with 2 Leonbergers....I've found their personalities to be very similar to our dogs just a lot bigger (literally) obviously! haha They are very sweet though, I think it would be a good match for a golden person


I am on a Leo forum and many owners come from Goldens. I agree, Leo's are much like Giant Goldens in many ways.

I have found the huge "pun intended" difference is controlling a 160lb Leo with the heart of a puppy when they get playful! It's funny but concerning at the same time. Training and Obedience is such a huge factor with these big powerful dogs.

My son getting a big Leo kiss from Patton. One big lick and half your face is wet.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so sorry to read of Finn's passing. Hugs to you and your new Golden boy. I swear each time I lose a Golden it takes a piece of my heart, but I'm richer for knowing them all. RIP Finn. May you run free at the bridge. Welcome to the forum Bogey!


----------



## ScottyUSN

So when you can't decide which breed to get... Just get both! Mom is with pups, and I am high on the list expecting!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

You know that pictures are mandatory, right????????


----------



## OutWest

That's great news...be sure to post pix. You're going to have a very busy house!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Oh yes... You will get your puppy fix with my threads.

Here's Bogey from my other thread on the main discussion.


----------



## MercyMom

I know I am late to this, but I just met a Leonberger for the first time today. I personally would not want to own one because of their size, but they are such lovable gentle giants!  BTW, I am glad to see that you decided on a Golden puppy.


----------



## ScottyUSN

MercyMom said:


> I know I am late to this, but I just met a Leonberger for the first time today. I personally would not want to own one because of their size, but they are such lovable gentle giants!  BTW, I am glad to see that you decided on a Golden puppy.


The size is probably what draws me to the Leo.. Reminds me so much of an XXL Golden. The outstanding negative to me is the shortened life expectancy that comes along with a giant breed.

I've chatted with quite a few Leo owners many of which also own or have owned GR's.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Breeder just sent me the contract. Mom just had a liter of 13 Leos (7 boys, 6 girls).

Looks like a new dog bowl will be needed around Thanks Giving. Another mouth to help with the leftovers!


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Your Finn is just gorgeous-I am so very sorry he is ill-he looks so much like my boy Tucker, who I adopted. I am so very sorry that your Finn Passed!!

Bogey is just adorable!!

Do you belong to this Labrador Retriever Forum. I just posted on there a few days ago!

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/search.php?searchid=703221


----------



## GoldenMum

Bogey is just beautiful! How old will he be when your new addition comes?!?


----------



## ScottyUSN

GoldenMum said:


> Bogey is just beautiful! How old will he be when your new addition comes?!?


About 7 months old (5 months older than the Leo pup), for the most part they will grow up together.


----------



## nolefan

I love Leos! Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenMum

ScottyUSN said:


> About 7 months old (5 months older than the Leo pup), for the most part they will grow up together.


My Clyde just turned 12, his 1/2 sister Bonnie will turn 12 in December. They have been inseparable, I hope they give you the joy my two have given me! Keep us posted!


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Leo community is clearly a tight one...

Wendy (my pups breeder) emailed me yesterday and made mention she might have West Nile... Needless to say she is sick and feels it with 13 Leo Pups to also care for.

She made mention she was in the process for a call out for help. This morning (within 12 hours), she has a Leo owners daughter flying down to S Texas from Canada to assist for a few weeks, then the Leo rescue community is going to send someone else in for week 3+.


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Scotty

What is the Leo's life expectancy?


----------



## ScottyUSN

Karen519 said:


> Scotty
> 
> What is the Leo's life expectancy?


At the high end of Giant breeds but still too short at about 10 years. Although my personal research gives me 11-12 years expectation.


----------



## ScottyUSN

13 babies...


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dad








Mom


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, what a face! I grew up with Great Danes, and have only encountered Leons at the Detroit Kennel Club show. So, needless to say, I am drawn to the bigger dogs. Maybe a Leo would be a good choice for us... Is their temperament similar to our beloved goldens?


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> Wow, what a face! I grew up with Great Danes, and have only encountered Leons at the Detroit Kennel Club show. So, needless to say, I am drawn to the bigger dogs. Maybe a Leo would be a good choice for us... Is their temperament similar to our beloved goldens?


Yes! That's why I am so attracted. Very much a giant slightly goofier Golden.

Here are some great examples of temperament...





 




 
L


----------



## Jamm

Wow they are handsome! I've always loved Leo's.. would you mind letting me know the forum and the breeder you used? Now I may have a 3way tie between what breed to get next LOL


----------



## vcm5

Uh oh you have added another breed to Jamila's list!! There goes her stress level - through the roof!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Laurie

They are gorgeous dogs!! I'm not sure another dog is in our future after our Goldens, but a Leon would certainly be on the list......


----------



## Jamm

vcm5 said:


> Uh oh you have added another breed to Jamila's list!! There goes her stress level - through the roof!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



I'll have to leave it up to eney meny miny moe! LOL


----------



## ScottyUSN

Jamm said:


> Wow they are handsome! I've always loved Leo's.. would you mind letting me know the forum and the breeder you used? Now I may have a 3way tie between what breed to get next LOL


Jamm sent you a PM with the breeder site. 

Leonberger Club Of America and Canada has lots of data, recognized breeders, and a link to a rather old school msg board. LeoList

The Leonberger Club of America Welcomes You - Leonberger Club of America

http://www.leonbergerclubofcanada.com/blog/

What other breeds are on the short list?


----------



## Jamm

Thanks! Just got your PM. Thanks for the links as well, I will totally have to check them out. 

My short list is Golden (duh! lol), German shepherd, and now Leonberger  Leo's would be a great giant golden.. the GSD is the 'scarier' one due to its intensities. I have a year to decide though and I can't wait to watch this thread and see your pup grow!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Patton in this video below is pictured a few months back while working to obtain his Obedience title. An active service dog, Agility (funny and impressive to watch), and invited to show at Westminster, all before he turns two. Janis also in the video is clearly very dedicated. She was the one who introduced me via email to the breeder of my soon to be Leo Pup.

Patton: Service Dog, Agility Dog and Show Dog - Bing Videos


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow! He is gorgeous and smart!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## ScottyUSN

The babies are one week old. With one of the little girls didn't make it so there are 12 healthy pups remaining.

This is one of the little boys at a week.


----------



## Karen519

*Pups*

How beautiful!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a little cutie!


----------



## Lilliam

WOW!!!! Got to this thread soooo late....

I am so very sorry for your loss of Finn....it is never ever easy to deal with a loss of a beautiful soul....

Bogey looks ADORABLE....

And on the Leonberger puppy....WOW....my Cassie's first boyfriend was a Leonberger named Cosmo. They ADORED each other. It was so funny seeing a tiny border collie fluff ball playing with such a BIG BOY....I had never seen a Leonberger before, and it was a very fun thing to see how wonderful and gentle he was with Cassie....

Congratulations. You brough back some wonderful memories of a very happy time for me. Enjoy your babies.:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## ScottyUSN

Lilliam said:


> WOW!!!! Got to this thread soooo late....
> 
> I am so very sorry for your loss of Finn....it is never ever easy to deal with a loss of a beautiful soul....
> 
> Bogey looks ADORABLE....
> 
> And on the Leonberger puppy....WOW....my Cassie's first boyfriend was a Leonberger named Cosmo. They ADORED each other. It was so funny seeing a tiny border collie fluff ball playing with such a BIG BOY....I had never seen a Leonberger before, and it was a very fun thing to see how wonderful and gentle he was with Cassie....
> 
> Congratulations. You brough back some wonderful memories of a very happy time for me. Enjoy your babies.:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Thanks Lilliam, I still miss Finn every day...

Bogey is sweet, and incredibly spoiled. I'm wondering how he is going to take time sharing all the attention.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Need a Puppy fix? 

They should be eye's open by now or soon.


----------



## HovawartMom

Are you going for a male or a female?.
Males dont generally live as long as females as they are taller and heavier.
Do not allow yr dog to become heavy,even if the parents are.
In the US,they are A LOT heavier than in France and Europe and this is hard on their heart.They are a heartbreaking breed as they die young.
Beware of anesthesia,as they are sensitive to it.
I had 3 males leos.
The 1st one died at 5yrs old,the 2nd one at 11mths and the 3rd,at 8yrs.
My brothers leo died when he was 8 and his female is alive and well,at 7yrs old.
It is my heartbreed and l love them.
Congrats on yr new pup and keep us posted,L


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> Are you going for a male or a female?.
> Males dont generally live as long as females as they are taller and heavier.
> Do not allow yr dog to become heavy,even if the parents are.
> In the US,they are A LOT heavier than in France and Europe and this is hard on their heart.They are a heartbreaking breed as they die young.
> Beware of anesthesia,as they are sensitive to it.
> I had 3 males leos.
> The 1st one died at 5yrs old,the 2nd one at 11mths and the 3rd,at 8yrs.
> My brothers leo died when he was 8 and his female is alive and well,at 7yrs old.
> It is my heartbreed and l love them.
> Congrats on yr new pup and keep us posted,L


We are getting a boy. 

Sorry to hear the time you had with your boys was so short, and I will definitely heed your advice. A was expecting a shorter life span, but more along the lines of 8-10 assuming no abnormal illness.

Did you lose the 11 m/o to anesthesia?

I agree with you on a lean dog. My oldest GR was small and lean. We had him past his 16th birthday.

Thanks for sharing, 

Scotty


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Scotty

The pup is adorable and I can't get over how BIG THE PAWS are on the Mom?


----------



## ScottyUSN

Karen519 said:


> Scotty
> 
> The pup is adorable and I can't get over how BIG THE PAWS are on the Mom?


Yes! It's going to look like big foot was in the house on the wet Oklahoma red clay muddy days... And I can't wait


----------



## HovawartMom

I,absolutly,adore Leos so please dont take my other post,personally.
Just,make sure to get him,from a good breeder and make sure that they do all the health tests.
They are very much lap dogs and dont realize their size.
Not long ago,I met a 10 yr old Leo who was in great health but he was kept super lean.
Be aware of their heath and sensitivity
YES,I would take another one,in a heartbeat!.
None of them died of anesthesia,per say.
The 1st one died on waking up,from one.
He was 1/2 asleep,pucked and chocked on it which resulted,in his death.
It was the vet's fault as he should have kept a proper eye,on him. 
BTW,we need more pixs!.


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Scotty

When do you get your Leo?


----------



## vcm5

So adorable!! I agree - we need more pictures!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

4ish weeks to go. The breeder has been very busy and a bit under the weather so I haven't been pressing for photo updates. I'm dying to get my puppy update photo fix!

I'll post as soon as I get something new.


----------



## ScottyUSN

New Photos, just taken they are one month old here.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Wow..those pups are HUGE!! And very cute!!


----------



## OutWest

They are really cute! I count ten puppies--no wonder mama looks tired! I bet she'll be glad to wean them. . Do you know which one is yours?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Those puppies are so cute!


----------



## Max's Dad

Those pups sure are adorable.


----------



## doggiedad

Leos are oversized German Shepherds.  if you're going
to get both i suggest having one trained and socialized
before bringing home the other.



ScottyUSN said:


> First off I haven't not had a Golden in my life and household for over 25 years.
> 
> My current boy Finn is a young-senior rescue Golden I've now owned for 7 years.. He has been diagnosed with lung cancer. He is breathing heavier and frequently clearing this throat and lungs. I suspect the tough decision will need to be made within months. I hope he proves me wrong!
> 
> I have been looking at breeders for both Goldens and Leonbergers.
> 
> >>>> Leo's seem to be oversized Goldens<<<<
> 
> to me, and I can't believe I am considering changing breeds after Finn. I'm afraid the only way to settle this will be two dogs. A Golden and a Leo... I better start shopping for a new vacuum as well.


----------



## ScottyUSN

OutWest said:


> They are really cute! I count ten puppies--no wonder mama looks tired! I bet she'll be glad to wean them. . Do you know which one is yours?


13 born, 1 lost at about 1 week. the other 12 are happy and healthy (7 boys and 5 girls). 

I will not know which one is mine until they complete temperament and structure testing. I am getting a limited (no show or breed) male pup.


----------



## ScottyUSN

doggiedad said:


> Leos are oversized German Shepherds.  if you're going
> to get both i suggest having one trained and socialized
> before bringing home the other.


Curious what experience you base the Leo Shepard comparison, other than color and mask?

I totally agree training and socialization is a must due to the size of the dog alone.

Many of the breeders and owners I've spoken to have or have come from GR's and agree, the Leo can be compared as a goofier laid back Golden x2 in the size category.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Updated the photos a few posts back, it had some dupes. Anyone wanting to see more PM me for a link.


----------



## debra1704

Do Leoberger breeders perform the same four health clearances and Golden breeders? And to the post immediately above, are they more similar in personality/temperament to Goldens or German Shepards?


----------



## ScottyUSN

I was going to write up my opinion, but since I am not an owner (yet) I found this article to match my expectations well. 

I got a kick out of the Leo chatting with the stuffed animal video at the bottom of the link.

I miss my good-natured giant dog, a Leonberger

My breeder has clearances for Hips/Elbows/Thyroid/Eyes and Leonberger Polyneuropathy (LPN)


----------



## ScottyUSN

Name that Leo puppy...

So far I am stuck on "Reese" 

Simple but unique and the Leo coat is black tipped peanut butter color.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Reese is a great name. Cute pups.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the name!


----------



## Karen519

*Reese*

I think the name Reese is just wonderful!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Wish I had the audio clip to go with this photo...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my goodness! They are soooo cute! I want one!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pups weighted between 6-8 lbs at 1 month.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! Gotta love those big pups! I grew up with Danes, so I love the big dogs!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Temperament testing 19 November
Structural Testing 23&24 Nov 
Placement selection 24 Nov

*Pick up date 25 November*


----------



## SheetsSM

You're getting close...I hope Bogey is practicing being a "big brother" though I imagine it won't be long until he's relegated to "little" brother.


----------



## ScottyUSN

SheetsSM said:


> You're getting close...I hope Bogey is practicing being a "big brother" though I imagine it won't be long until he's relegated to "little" brother.


I think he'll do fine. Old enough to be cautious young enough to keep the pup entertained.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey is wore out, and sleeping next to me while I type this. 

Got a bit closer to becoming a full fledged water dog. He is just still a bit tentative about the swimming thing!

Video Link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/102421457251271132662/albums/5806676357564509297/5806676354425882162

Rolling in the leaves after his bath.


----------



## Max's Dad

That is a cute video. Pretty soon you will not be able to keep him out of the water. Are Leonbergers swimmers? How old is Bogey?


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey is just over 6 months now. 

Leo's are water dogs, they are used for water search and rescue in Italy and Germany.


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for posting the video. Interesting that Leos are strong swimmers--Max is a very strong swimmer and he is nearly as big as a Leo.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Puppies doggy door to the outside play area has been opened.


----------



## HovawartMom

They are crazy for water and very tough,to keep out.
Owned 3 males and they were,all,water addicts but gosh,I hope you love wet leaners cos that what they are.
Yr pup is adorable and yr breeder seems to be doing,everything,propally.
Gosh,I so want another one!.The pups are adorable!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg, they are so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## solinvictus

A video of Medley taking his water test. They have been working on their obedience titles and water rescue. Medley is one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met.


----------



## ScottyUSN

solinvictus said:


> A video of Medley taking his water test. They have been working on their obedience titles and water rescue. Medley is one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met.


I met a few other Leo owners obedience training and when compared to Goldens just seem so laid back. I got a kick out of Medley water entire and exit at such a calm and cool pace.

Thanks for the share.. Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## ScottyUSN

As Bogey runs in the house and jumps on my bed with wet muddy paws (He's been out digging out that tornado shelter I've wanted for a few years), I'm reminded we are 2 weeks away from Reese's home coming.

Bogey made the leap from wading to swimming for the first time today.. Could tell he was full of himself as he kept going back for more making his swimming circles bigger and bigger each time. It was cool to watch how quickly they learning to keep the legs tucked tight up to the body to improve speed and buoyancy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You are going to have one busy house!


----------



## HovawartMom

So jealous!.Dont look for me,if either dogs dissapear!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Some optimism about the Leo's age.... Here is Cosmo the Pups Grandpa from the mothers side at age 12 out with the pups and still doing well 










And for my weekly puppy fix.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Leos are such beautiful and great dogs, the pups are so adorable


----------



## OutWest

Oh my, just too fuzzy and cute. I'm greatly enjoying my multiple dog house. Hope you do, too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

wow, this is a neat post. 

I lived in Leonberg, Germany. Everything was about these dogs there! There was even a dog paper mache contest and the town shuts down to judge! Those dogs aren't called lions for nothing! Wow, so large and their manes were gorgeous. I couldn't get over how gentle they were. 
I really didn't know anyone in America had these dogs. I personally hadn't heard of them until we moved to Leonberg. 
that puppy photo is to die for!! I'll be interested in reading your future posts!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Will be on the road home (Houston to OKC) with Reese this time next week. With one extra Pup along for the ride in order to save another new own some additional travel. 

Time to build the puppy packing list for the drive. Water/Bowl, Leashed/Collars, Medium Travel Kennel for 2 Pups, Old towels/Puppy Pads, a few toys and treats. What am I overlooking?

Pups are spending the days outside now:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your little one's Gotcha Day.

Have fun, travel safely.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww they are too cute!


----------



## HovawartMom

So BLOODY jealous!.
The Gran-Dad looks amazing,for his age!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey is officially a water dog. Now he's looking for reasons to go in. The Ducks and Geese were not in the mood to play today.

https://plus.google.com/102421457251271132662/posts/85tbUtjXimG


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Boys received structural evaluation today. I hit the road tomorrow and return with the furr baby Sunday.


----------



## SheetsSM

Congrats & safe travels!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Again, congrats, beautiful pup. 

Travel safely, looking forward to seeing many more pictures.


----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> The Boys received structural evaluation today. I hit the road tomorrow and return with the furr baby Sunday.


How exciting! Do you think Bogey understands he's losing the "baby" slot? LOL. Be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## LeilaM

Congratulations!
What a beautiful puppy. I am partial toward the large breeds and had never heard of this breed of dog before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HovawartMom

I,really,like this boy of yrs!.
Are you thinking of showing him?.
Asking cos I like his conformation and head.
Can't wait to see more pixs!.
In color,he's going to look,like my last boy.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Mr Lime green "Reese" pictured above is the boy we came home with.

Long day of driving, but no accidents in the crate. The two boys would cry for about 10 minutes then claim down and sleep. Reese is walking around the house and whimpering a bit here and there. I'm sure he is looking for and missing mom and his brothers and sisters.

Bogey is excited and a bit annoyed with all the attention the pup is getting. 

I expect I (or someone) will be sleeping near the kennel. More pictures and updates to follow.


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> I,really,like this boy of yrs!.
> Are you thinking of showing him?.
> Asking cos I like his conformation and head.
> Can't wait to see more pixs!.
> In color,he's going to look,like my last boy.


No idea at this point if Reese will end up in the ring. The only for sure is obedience. Cosmo the 12 y.o grand dad is so sweet (and big). When we brought the pups in the house before leaving Cosmo was so sweet with them and wanted to play. Katie my 12 year old got to experience the full grown Leo lean with all the adults.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Ruff first night. I was too much to ask to have the pup sleep in the kennel in a new house. Between being home sick at 8 weeks and new to the crate (these babies had quit the set up). We will need to work the crate into the daily routine or no one will get any sleep.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to hear Reese's first night was a rough one. I hope today is better for you all and you're able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thanks.. Plan to acclimate him to the kennel in the daytime (to avoid the sleep loss), and pen him in the kitchen and have someone sleep ont eh nearby couch (puppy watch) until he adjusts.

I didn't know a puppy could cry so long (without being in pain) without wearing down and passing out. He is very sweet and lovable cuddler, but clearly has a stuborn side (more so than GR pups I've owned) which leads me to believe the kennel training will take a bit longer than previously experienced, but we will get there.. Hopefully without too much lost sleep


----------



## ScottyUSN

What a difference a few hours makes... Yes he is sleeping in the kennel with the door open, in a very uncomfortable looking position!


----------



## OutWest

He looks soooo soft... Is his coat really soft? I just want to reach through the picture and rub that plump belly! How does Bogey feel about him? Any jealousy going on?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

OutWest said:


> He looks soooo soft... Is his coat really soft? I just want to reach through the picture and rub that plump belly! How does Bogey feel about him? Any jealousy going on?


His coat is as soft as it looks! He is a living, cuddling stuffed teddy bear. Bogey is doing great with him other than being a little rough when playing at times, but Reese's size will soon make that a non-issue, and Reese is quick to let him know when he has had enough. Bogey laid with him by choice when he was crying last night, and is happy to share toys and playing with them together. Bogey pouts a bit over the attention sharing and not being the baby anymore, but very minor.

*Video of them playing*.

https://plus.google.com/photos/102421457251271132662/albums/5815285711174651745/5815285710885996626


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so cute together!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese:


----------



## ScottyUSN

5 days home and Reese is doing very well... The Kennel is still a bit of an issue when he is not tired. thankfully the wife works at home so he's not in there much other than bed time.

He is already pushing his bowl around barking at you if you happen to forget his meals more than 20-30 minutes. Problem is we soak his kibble before feeding him so he sits and barks at the bowl while it is softening out of reach (cute yet annoying).

We put Bogey in the kennel while Reese eats his food in peace. Once Reese is done eating he takes just as much excitement in going over to the kennel and barking at Bogey.. "Ha Ha, Your locked up and I'm out here"!

All the neighbors are volunteering to puppy sit whenever we need (or not). He is such a calm but chatty boy. He loeves to be carried around (thats not going to last long), and snuggle until someone over heats.

First bath started out with him very interested in the tub and the water, until I put him in.. Then he freaked out trying to climb out. Those big puppy paws have cat like sharp claws. Within a few minutes of just splashing water he got over the I'm going to drown in 8 inches of water, and began to calm down.. I won't say enjoy it, but he did well after that. Bogey was nearby to say Ha Ha... Your getting a ba-ath!

Will get some better quality pictures up this weekend. It's amazing how many lower light pictures result in a dog with no face.. when he's outside at night and only a few feet away facing you, you see a faceless body.


----------



## CStrong73

Oh Geez....now I totally want one! No way I'd ever convince DH. I'm still hoping for a second Golden in a year or two.
Reese is adorabl, and I can't believe how calmly they are playing together!


----------



## ScottyUSN

CStrong73 said:


> Oh Geez....now I totally want one! No way I'd ever convince DH. I'm still hoping for a second Golden in a year or two.
> Reese is adorabl, and I can't believe how calmly they are playing together!


I was very concerned about Bogey playing too rough with Reese knowing how rough he can be with us, but it's really not been a problem other than Bogey pulling him around by the collar... Bogey better enjoy it now as Reese should pass him in size in about 5 months old.

We had 2 Goldens that grew up together for over 13 years and LOVED having the two. After getting Bogey it was soon clear we needed to get him a little (in age only) brother. Chloe the little Westie who can be seen in the video is short on patience with puppies. She tolerates them in small doses. She may be the smallest, but is definately top dog and fits the "B" word for female dog to a tee.


----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> 5 days home and Reese is doing very well... The Kennel is still a bit of an issue when he is not tired. thankfully the wife works at home so he's not in there much other than bed time.
> 
> He is already pushing his bowl around barking at you if you happen to forget his meals more than 20-30 minutes. Problem is we soak his kibble before feeding him so he sits and barks at the bowl while it is softening out of reach (cute yet annoying).
> 
> We put Bogey in the kennel while Reese eats his food in peace. Once Reese is done eating he takes just as much excitement in going over to the kennel and barking at Bogey.. "Ha Ha, Your locked up and I'm out here"!
> 
> All the neighbors are volunteering to puppy sit whenever we need (or not). He is such a calm but chatty boy. He loeves to be carried around (thats not going to last long), and snuggle until someone over heats.
> 
> First bath started out with him very interested in the tub and the water, until I put him in.. Then he freaked out trying to climb out. Those big puppy paws have cat like sharp claws. Within a few minutes of just splashing water he got over the I'm going to drown in 8 inches of water, and began to calm down.. I won't say enjoy it, but he did well after that. Bogey was nearby to say Ha Ha... Your getting a ba-ath!
> 
> Will get some better quality pictures up this weekend. It's amazing how many lower light pictures result in a dog with no face.. when he's outside at night and only a few feet away facing you, you see a faceless body.


It really is hard to photograph dogs with dark,coats. In case you didn't see my request for help, I'll post a link here. I got some really good tips. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar-photographers-tips-please.html#post1842987


----------



## ScottyUSN

Worn out from playing together.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey sleeps on his back a lot... It is a GR forum.


----------



## OutWest

Oops double post. Blame the Phone!


----------



## OutWest

You are clearly having a great time with your Golden AND Leonberger. Maybe it's time to change the title of you thread! . Love your pictures.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I was getting "reminded" to get the camera out and get puppy pics from friends and family.

I was playing around with the camera and lighting setting to see what I could get away with.

But yes... I am having fun  But I don't think I can change the thread title.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4058971760524


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! Now I'll have to get two puppies!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video and pictures, Reese is gorgeous. I am so infatuated with him, I've never been around any Leonbergers before.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video and pictures, Reese is gorgeous. I am so infatuated with him, I've never been around any Leonbergers before.


Be careful... That's where I started. Then began to seek out owners, followed by breeders, two years later, I'm in the pet store answering the multiple "what kind of dog is that? He's a what?... I don't mind it at all, just will not bring Reese to the store when I have a schedule to keep. He loves the attention too.

Added: My Leo breeder used to breed and own Goldens (seems many have a history with Goldens). Her definition of a Leo is an XXL Golden Retriever on Valium...


----------



## KiwiD

What a gorgeous pup Reese is. I love Leonbergers. There is a house on one of our walking routes that as 2 of them, a male and a female, massive, beautiful dogs. 

Hope Bogey is having fun with his soon to be bigger, younger brother.


----------



## ScottyUSN

2 weeks since having Reese home. A few differences when compared to Goldens.

Leo's are very talkative. When happy, sad, alerting, confused, or playful. He always has something to say.

Water, get a drink and anything left in the bowl is meant to be played with. Never save your water for later... Someone will come refill it!

Lovers: Pick me up and carry me around (as long as you are physically capable), your Leo pup is happy to be on you as long as they are not over heating.

Playing: Is rather calm and clumsy as pups. Considering Reese's paw are the same size as Bogeys but 1/2 the weight I guess that is to be expected. He will run and hop some but nothing like the energy of a GR pup.

Mouthy: Reese will get mouthy with Bogey, but never with people (with the exception of hair), he will not mouth to hand play much, and when he does, it's extremely soft and cautious.

Horrible on leash first attempt to walk... Great on the second try and all since.

About to go get out the dremel and treats and see how he does with the nails.


----------



## HovawartMom

They are not called LEANBERGER,for nothing and the wetter,the better!!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Best Buddies


----------



## Max's Dad

He is already getting big!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Max's Dad said:


> He is already getting big!


Yes, the size gap is narrowing quickly!


----------



## Takasnooze

Handsome boys! Enjoying this thread very much!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Be still my heart! He is darling and clearly growing by the moment


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of your boys, love it.


----------



## Ljilly28

We have a Leonburger in STAR Puppy class right now named Bruin, and I am smitten with him. He is an awesome puppy.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese could be a local TV star. A local cable show "Dog Talk" emailed me asking if I would bring Reese on after seeing a photo.

The woman who hosts the show is a bit of a flake, but does a lot of good for local area rescues and none big box pet stores.

I have no desire to go on the show, but also want to help get the breed info out there.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese made a very short water debut following Bogey in once before deciding the water was too deep, wet, or cold. Maybe all the above. After that initial shocker he decided to cheer Bogey on from the sidelines.


----------



## mmacleod75

awwww, too cute. You can tell Reese really, really wanted to go in that water...just a little more courage


----------



## OutWest

That is very cute.... They look like best buds...


----------



## ScottyUSN

With Reese's age I was very relieved the didn't make the attempt yet. That water was cold and I didn't want to have to go in after him. I was concerned about Bogey.. Actually had to throw the stick to get him out. He kept jumping in with nothing to retrieve.


----------



## Mayve

Just read through this whole thread, not sure how I missed it before. Reese and Bogey are gorgeous! I have never met a Leonburger in person but had seen picture, just didn't realize what they were. Oh boy, now I will have to show DH the pictures.. I look forward to watching both your boys grow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Vet Visit today, shots and clean bill of health. 28 lbs at 11 weeks. 

Reese was a rock star. Multiple Vets, Techs, came in to take part on the exam + Q and A. Anyone in the area that didn't acknowledge Reese got cried at until they caved to the cuteness.


----------



## HovawartMom

Oh boy,are you going to regret that 1st swim cos good-luck,in keeping them out!.
You have no idear how many times,I had to drop the leash or I would have gone,swimming,too!.
Love the video,so cute!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

First snow for the boys ever.. We were supposed to get about 6 inches Christmas day, we ended up with 2.. When does a snow storm pass OKC to the south? Only when you are hoping it comes! I kept waiting for more smow to come before breaking out the camera but it never happened. The pups still loved it. I had a difficult time getting them to come in the house and warm up. They slept good last night.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## ScottyUSN

Swimming and Snow, at least Bogey's two favorite things brought together. He could resist the ducks teasing.

Video: 
Facebook










Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery:


















Ruff Life:









Zzzzz


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your boys look fantastic, looks like they had a great day, they're both so adorable.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's sister (Ms Pink). Sooo jealous we didn't get that kind of snow!

Looks like she's trying to hide that pretty black mask


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your two boys are adorable! Looks like Reese is catching up size-wise!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Reese's sister (Ms Pink). Sooo jealous we didn't get that kind of snow!
> 
> Looks like she's trying to hide that pretty black mask


 
Such a great picture, she's adorable. Her coloring is beautiful too.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The little snow we had as melted, and replaced with some needed rain. Unfortunately that means the fur babies will get muddy given too much free time out in the yard. It has gotten to the point when I bring them into the bathroom and turn on the shower to warm it up, they just get in on there own.. Together


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Who could say no to that face.


----------



## Karen519

*Love her*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Such a great picture, she's adorable. Her coloring is beautiful too.


I just love her-she is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Already starting to lose some of the puppy features at 14 weeks old.




























Bogey taking a halftime nap while on remote control guard duty.










When I moved in for the remote...


----------



## OutWest

Who's bigger? Has Bogey been passed by?


----------



## ScottyUSN

OutWest said:


> Who's bigger? Has Bogey been passed by?


It's getting close, but got to give Bogey the edge by a few pounds. Reese will pass Bogey before he reaches 4 months old (2 weeks from now).


----------



## ScottyUSN

Someone's in the kitchen!


----------



## dwiley

Oh my goodness they are so adorable! We will have to have a doggie play date at the park once the weather warms up.


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Scotty

They are both just beautiful!!


----------



## SheetsSM

Stunning pics of the boys!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Freaked out this morning. Was getting ready for work, and I always have to take Reese into the bathroom with me in the morning to shower or he was cry outside the door... I can't find the puppy! The yard, the house no sign and I'm beginning to freak.. Begin to search all rooms even rooms that have strict door shut policy (kids). 

Open my daughters door who had left for school 15-20 minutes earlier.. I would appear my daughter closed Reese in not out. Oppen the door and get the "Hi Dad I'm being good..Really!" innocent look. I'm thinking; I can't believe Reese isn't crying... Then I notice a 18 inch Jessie from Toy Story doll that no longer has a ponytail.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

But he's so cute...how could you be mad at him?


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> But he's so cute...how could you be mad at him?


LOL.. I didn't get mad at him, but my daughter might not be all too happy. But she gave him the keys to the candy store!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Someone's in the kitchen!


 
What a great picture, love it.

Hopefully your daughter won't be too upset with Reese.


----------



## ScottyUSN

It's visually offical, Bogey has been caught in size. Bogey still weighs a few more pounds as he has more muscle than the pup, but otherwise they are eye to eye with Reese a week aways from 4 months old.

Reese put on 20lbs in the month between vet visits (50 lbs).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow! How much will he weigh when he is fully grown?


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> Wow! How much will he weigh when he is fully grown?


The Boys typically reach 150lbs. Being a Giant breed with short life expectancy (8-9 years), lean is good and is a high prioirty of mine considering Reese is VERY food motivated!

Reese's grand father (Cosmo pictured a few pages back) reached 12 years old a few months ago. reaching 12 warrants a "Grey Muzzle Award" from the Leonberger Association and unfortunately is a short list. Fingers crossed Reese inheritessome of Grand Pa's logevity. Age was the one negative that gave me pause l when considering a Leo.


----------



## SheetsSM

I think it's time for new pics of the boys!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I want to get some video. Last time out I forgot a spare battery and camera died immediately. Got my mom hooked as well. She wants to get on skype now more than ever. Forget her son, grand kids, she wants to see Reese! 

I want to get some when they are playing together. From a Golden owners perspective you might think for the sound it Reese viciously attacking Bogey. Leo's are very vocal in comparison. Bogey is talking more as result of being with Reese.

Reese started puppy training last weekend. I'm not thrilled with the instruction on day one, but will give it a few more classes (location is convenient) before I shop elsewhere.

Katie (my 12 y/o daughter) wants violin for her Birthday. Not sure my house is sound proofed enough. Checkout the Leo singing while sitting (like a person with feet on the floor): 





 
Guess these folks put their Leo in the garage without a comfy bed to lay on:





 
Yes I have too much free time at work today


----------



## OutWest

Those videos are funny. You might want to reconsider getting your DD a violin.  those dogs are very vocal.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Gave Reese's Breeder and update and got some reassurance He is fine, and not to worry so much about weight while growing. Cosmo (grand dad) was at 140lbs at 10 months. I feel better. 

When a mentioned how vocal he is, she said "Oh Reese is a Wookie"... Very fitting title!

Two of my photogenic babies..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your video, music and singing make one happy home.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hope to get some pics and maybe a video up tonight or tomorrow. Going to take the boys out to play at their favorite water spot this afternoon with perfect 60's weather today.

Reese has some eye drainage and never has prior to a few days ago. slightly green and thick. Vet is not concerned (phonecall) since he is not otherwise sick or showing any negative signs. She thinks it's probably allegies. Not there one day, and there the next surprised me. Will try some Benadryl tonight.

Couldn't find a rasied feeder that I wanted in the house, but found a wood worker on Etsy that made these crate style boxes than tables and having a raised feeder made with a tray insert for the bowls on top. That Etsy site is going to cost me but much nicer than the Chinese crap sold in the big box pet stores.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese is one step closer to being a swimmer. The boys are worn out.

Short Video:

Feb 4, 2013 3:51pm | Facebook


----------



## GoldenMum

Those boys are getting big, they are beautiful!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pulled a crawling tick of Bogey after playing out in the fields today.. I guess no one told them it was February.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yesterday


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great videos and pictures-both your boys look fantastic. Great seeing them have so much fun together too.


----------



## ScottyUSN

My first boy Bonzi husking a coconut in Hawaii in the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese this evening relaxing with a limp. No idea what he did to the leg.


----------



## mudEpawz

love his face!


----------



## ScottyUSN

mudEpawz said:


> love his face!


The pic captures his personality well... He is such a love bug. We call him Nibbler. He loves to nibble on ear lobes.


----------



## ScottyUSN

DD and I took the boys to their spot. DD took the following pics.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a couple of handsome boys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

haha Nibbler, love his nickname!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wow has Reese grown- great picture of your boys.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Never having owned a giant breed before Reese, it is unique having a 60+ lb, with the mind set of a 4 month old awkward and goofy pup. 

I no longer put my feet down on the floor without looking for a living fur carpet.


----------



## nolefan

very sweet photo, it must be wonderful seeing them becoming so bonded. Has it been hard making separate training times?


----------



## solinvictus

Great pictures! They are so cute together.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Walking the dogs is the one area having both is really an issue with regard to training. 

Walking either alone isn't a problem to keep them focused. Waling them together and they lose their mind feeding of each others excitement when they see a kid, etc..

More Independent walking and some time and I'll have these boys in shape.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese still lets Bogey do all the deep water work then goes for the steal on the beach.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Etsy strikes again. The boys are getting some "Bling" dog tags. The best friends tags in brass for Bogey and Cooper for Reese.


----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> Etsy strikes again. The boys are getting some "Bling" dog tags. The best friends tags in brass for Bogey and Cooper for Reese.


OOOOH. Me like. A lot. May have to get some of those too. 

I've seen the saying on the top one (If you can read this...) before and it cracks me up.


----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> Walking the dogs is the one area having both is really an issue with regard to training.
> 
> Walking either alone isn't a problem to keep them focused. Waling them together and they lose their mind feeding of each others excitement when they see a kid, etc..
> 
> More Independent walking and some time and I'll have these boys in shape.


Have you tried one of those connectors that pairs them side by side? It takes a little practice but once the two dogs realize they are connected, they will walk quite nicely side by side. I'm working up to that for my two big ones. Bella is still learning leash walking, although she's gotten pretty good.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I was going to get the "If you can read this" for Reese and "Got Water?" for Bogey, but we decided on the above. Paula has a few rescue pups and sent many emails with ideas (I couldn't decide I liked so many of them). 

The website: Custom ID Tags and Pendants for Pets and by IslandTopCustomTags 

I have seen the 'Y" leash teether, I actually have one of those saved on my Etsy save page also but wasn't sure if it was a good idea or more of a hassle. I like be able to give a tug on the leash with a correction to one of the dogs when needed (normally Bogey). Reese loves being teachers pet on the leash stay right by my hand for the occasional "Good Boy".

Bogey excels when it comes time for command training.

Both scared me last weekend while off leash out in the field/water pictured above. When the ducks or Geese fly buy Bogey took off about 200 yards from me with Reese trying to keep up. That scared me... We've got some work to do.


----------



## ScottyUSN

A few days away from turning 6 months old Reese continues to grow like a weed.. approx a 90lb weed.. He's a totally laid back love bug!


----------



## dogloverforlife

ScottyUSN said:


> A few days away from turning 6 months old Reese continues to grow like a weed.. approx a 90lb weed.. He's a totally laid back love bug!


Oh my goodness he is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A 90 pound love bug? That's a pretty big bug! He is just adorable!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Got a kcick out of watching them out the window this morning. 

Reese was already in the backyard chewing a stick which resulted in the loss of his last baby tooth.. I let Bogey out to join him since Bogey eats slower.

Bogey is on the porch and Reese is in the yard about 20 yards away. Bogey is in stock prey/alert mod looking at Reese and his stick. Bogey as his head low is moving at a snipers crawl. 

Reese see's this and begins to play along. He stands and begins to bark back. This goes on as if the two dogs have never seen each other before for a few minutes and the stick is the coveted item worth attacking/defending.

Bogey finally breaks into a run for Reese's stick.. Reese breaks into a retreat run then realizes he is supposed to defend his stick and returns to the play fight. A minute later, and a few laps around the yard they lay down and (as usual) share the same stick even though there is a large selection of bones and toys.

What Bogey now gives up in size, he makes up for in muscle over the pup so while they are not equal in size, they are equal in play (for now).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It sure sounds like they were having fun! How cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great video that would have made. Can't believe Reese is almost 6 months now, the time has gone by too fast.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese is 6 months this week.

8 weeks:









6 Months:









I think we're gonna need a bigger house.


----------



## CStrong73

I think you're right!!!

So beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, they're just gorgeous! Reese is definitely bigger now.


----------



## OutWest

Oh my goodness what a difference those photos show! You may need a bigger wallet too, just to feed them.


----------



## ScottyUSN

OutWest said:


> Oh my goodness what a difference those photos show! You may need a bigger wallet too, just to feed them.


Yes, Reese eats 6 cups of a day "not including snacks", and still acts as if he is starving an hour before meal time.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese is 7 months, and still as sweet as ever. He has the daily routine down and no longer cries so much Monday thru Friday when I leave for work. But the weekends are another story. He knows I don't go to work those days, and tries to keep tabs on me to ensure I don't sneak away without him.

Here he has figured out how to nap, and keep me from leaving. I tried guarding the doors from the house to outside, but he couldn't cover them all... So he has resorted to guarding me from changing clothes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is huge! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's become such a beautiful boy, his coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## ScottyUSN

They now know the queues. A soon as they see the towels and camera come out they start the happy dance.

Dog+Water=Happy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your beautiful and so very happy boys.


----------



## diane0905

I thought I posted in here, but I guess I didn't. I've never heard of a Leonberger until this thread. Awwww. Pretty dogs! My Luke loves the water also. My husband swears I had him put a pool into the backyard last year just for our Golden. It gets hot in South Carolina.


----------



## ScottyUSN

My 13 y/o daughter out playing with the camera.



















Only 5 months ago:


----------



## ScottyUSN

I had the nerve to try to show my 13 y/o DD how to use a camera. On her 3rd or 4th time ever holding a camera she takes these...





































Think I'll get her into some classes, then she can teach me!


----------



## OutWest

She seems to have a very good eye!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> My 13 y/o daughter out playing with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 5 months ago:


 
Look at that face, so precious. 

Your daughter did a great job, she seems to be a natural.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She does seem to have a knack for taking pictures! Your boys are so handsome!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I asked her if she would teach me, and mentioned she might want to clean out any eye bogers before she takes anymore


----------



## ScottyUSN

Received a few PM's about the tornado yesterday. We are fine... The tornado was way too close for comfort (North edge past a 1/2 mile south of our home), but missed us, but unfortunately impacted many others.

Thanks for the concern and the National support has been incredible.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's grandfather Cosmo crossed the bridge today. A 12.5 year old Leo that was an ambassador for the breed and everyone who met him immediately realized he was special.

I can only hope I have Reese nearly as long.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw how sad! He sure was a regal-looking boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Synchronized Swimming, Stick Carrying, and Running, Even Duck Chasing...


----------



## OutWest

They are both gorgeous! The difference in size is amazing, too. They look like best buds.


----------



## ScottyUSN

OutWest said:


> They are both gorgeous! The difference in size is amazing, too. They look like best buds.


Reese is not small even by Leo standards, and Bogey is a smaller Golden. They are definitely inseparable especially when we go out to their play site.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's cable TV spot. Reese will be featured as the Dog of the week on a local cable TV show called dog talk. We did a segment for that upcoming show this week. 

I was hoping to embed just the small piece, but couldn't. I'll post the segment only video when I get it. 

24 minutes in. http://www.ksbitv.com/story/oklahoma-live-june-27-2013-20130628


----------



## ScottyUSN

It just dawned on me why the amount of soliciting visitors might have dropped so sharply in recent months.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Max's Dad

That is a big boy!


----------



## ScottyUSN

He's at the door pouting because he loves to go out and sit in the rain. Although we found out this evening we needed to expose him to umbrella's, and did. My daughter was out playing in the rain with an umbrella and it freaked Reese out a bit. Don't hear his serious bark often. I think Reese thought it might be harming her.


----------



## Karen519

*Dogs*

Your Dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Karen519 said:


> Your Dogs are just beautiful!


Thanks Karen. You have some gorgeous fur babies yourself!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese has a less than subtle method of warning us it's time for more indoor toys. He starts with robbing socks from the laudry basket then this morning he clearly upped the ante. He went and got my Oakley sunglasses off the night stand and brought them to me. Didn't chew them or even scratch them, just brought them to me in his mouth as if to say "better get some new toys or else this is going to get costly".

He sulked when scolded, such a spoiled baby.


----------



## Neeko13

What a beautiful pup!!!!! They are adorable together!!!!! Im just now catching up on this thread.....Looks like its a fun life for those two!!!!!:::


----------



## ScottyUSN

My Son came home for his birthday after being on the road working. The mutt's were a bit excited to see him.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Fall is coming and the boys are clearly increasing their activity level with the cooler mornings and evenings. 

*Fall means football!*










*Did someone say treat?*









*I know I look good!*









*Bogey is now exactly 1/2 Reese's weight. *

*Samson slaying Goliath:*


----------



## solinvictus

Great pictures! I just love your big guy he is gorgeous.


----------



## ScottyUSN

solinvictus said:


> Great pictures! I just love your big guy he is gorgeous.


I'm glad Bogey's not a person. Everyone is always so interested in Reese due to his size and rare breed questions and attention when we are out, then Bogey gets the after thought "Ya he's cute too".


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your boys are both so handsome! Reese certainly is a big boy now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Reese and Bogey are so handsome, love your boys. 

Great picutres of them.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Pictures taken for Reese's breeder for a one year old litter update.


----------



## OutWest

One year, huh? Hard to believe. So you have two canine teenagers now... Bet life in your house is lively. Reese is a beautiful sweet looking boy. Happy birthday, Reese!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Reese is soooooo handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What's Reese's recall like? He's sure a good looking boy! Bogey's probably wondering if he's ever going to stop growing...


Pete & Woody


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Pictures taken for Reese's breeder for a one year old litter update.


 
I love all dogs, and since I have been an adult have had, serially, a Golden retriever; a yellow Lab; and now a Newfoundland...with gaps of years in between each dog. Given that my current dog is a Newfie and huge, Reese naturally caught my eye. He'd be a great playmate for Griffin...except that Griffin just turned four and is, therefore, no longer a puppy! I am sure that Reese would run him off his legs!

Tell me about Reese's temperament. I have only recently learned about the breed. Do you know about Newfoundlands? They were bred for water rescue and have double coats of fur; mouths configured to repel waves in the ocean; and webbed feet. They do the breast stroke automatically when in water and try to keep their owners out of pools by barking at them. They have strong rescue instincts and sometimes even pull their owners out of swimming pools by the arm!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I love Newfies, and although I have limited exposure to them suspect these two breeds are very much alike in personality. Leo's are also used for water search and rescue in Europe although I doubt it's seen as frequently as a Newfi on the job. The Leo is also double coated with webbed feet. Their original cross breeding was Newfie/St Bernard. Later the Pyrenees was brought into the line. 

Temperament: They are gentle giants. Although I would hesitiate to bring a Leo pup into the house with a toddler. I'm sure it would be the same with Newfies, the Leo's body grows far faster than their puppy mind. in the early months. So they can be clumsy to say the least, but would not hesitate to let him around a baby. He loves all kids. He loves all people, but gets a bit pusher (or is that pullier) on leash when kids are around. He demands to be in the middle of a bunch of kids (concerns me with his size) but always does fantastic with being handled by a group of excited kids.

My breeder quoted it fairly well for a short description. Leo's are XXL Golden Retrievers on valium. Just not right now, This is Reese's time of night when it's cool out he is running and play fighting with Bogey our GR. Then another short session in the morning after breakfast.

Nothing drives him more than water. If not for his size he would be a natural (none competitive) Dock Diver. We go swim at least once a week (tomorrow morning), and he knows the signs when I'm preparing to load up they both get very excited. When the door opens they beeline straight for the SUV. I have to cheat when trowing a bumper or stick for them both to retrieve. Poor Bogey doesn't stand a chance with Reese once in the water. Reese's too fast and driven. 

He's a big lover but he and other Leo's (It's will documented) hate family arguments, and will visually show distress, cry, hide.

He will bark at stranger on or near the property but can quickly be calmed when I tell him it's ok. If outside with me on our property, will cautiously greet a stranger (especially men), with reassurance from me. After that person is welcomed they now have a friends forever. While out or even on leash everyone is perspective friend he wants to say hi to all, again it's especially kids.

Bogey and Reese are close in age. Get along incredibly well. They are together awake or asleep. We long have both personalities.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Reese!

He certainly is a gorgeous boy, love his coloring.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Thank You For Your Information!*



ScottyUSN said:


> I love Newfies, and although I have limited exposure to them suspect these two breeds are very much alike in personality. Leo's are also used for water search and rescue in Europe although I doubt it's seen as frequently as a Newfi on the job. The Leo is also double coated with webbed feet. Their original cross breeding was Newfie/St Bernard. Later the Pyrenees was brought into the line.
> 
> Temperament: They are gentle giants. Although I would hesitiate to bring a Leo pup into the house with a toddler. I'm sure it would be the same with Newfies, the Leo's body grows far faster than their puppy mind. in the early months. So they can be clumsy to say the least, but would not hesitate to let him around a baby. He loves all kids. He loves all people, but gets a bit pusher (or is that pullier) on leash when kids are around. He demands to be in the middle of a bunch of kids (concerns me with his size) but always does fantastic with being handled by a group of excited kids.
> 
> My breeder quoted it fairly well for a short description. Leo's are XXL Golden Retrievers on valium. Just not right now, This is Reese's time of night when it's cool out he is running and play fighting with Bogey our GR. Then another short session in the morning after breakfast.
> 
> Nothing drives him more than water. If not for his size he would be a natural (none competitive) Dock Diver. We go swim at least once a week (tomorrow morning), and he knows the signs when I'm preparing to load up they both get very excited. When the door opens they beeline straight for the SUV. I have to cheat when trowing a bumper or stick for them both to retrieve. Poor Bogey doesn't stand a chance with Reese once in the water. Reese's too fast and driven.
> 
> He's a big lover but he and other Leo's (It's will documented) hate family arguments, and will visually show distress, cry, hide.
> 
> He will bark at stranger on or near the property but can quickly be calmed when I tell him it's ok. If outside with me on our property, will cautiously greet a stranger (especially men), with reassurance from me. After that person is welcomed they now have a friends forever. While out or even on leash everyone is perspective friend he wants to say hi to all, again it's especially kids.
> 
> Bogey and Reese are close in age. Get along incredibly well. They are together awake or asleep. We long have both personalities.


Bogey and Reese are both beautiful animals and they appear to have temperaments to match their physical beauty! My Golden was already 11 when my daughter was born so I didn't have to worry about how she would act with my child. The two of them lay on a blanket beside each other when my daughter was an infant and Brit (my Golden) was gentle as a lamb.

I gave it a few years before I got another dog. I was heartbroken about Brit and also busy with the new baby. But my daughter fell in love with a yellowish dog of indeterminate breed that lived down the street from my parents ("Dallas") and then our next door neighbors said they planned to breed their Lab. So my husband promised her a puppy. One thing led to another and I ended up driving home one day with an oversized, drooling, 2 year-old yellow Lab who weighed 110 pounds! I got him before he was processed through Adopt-A-Dog from a woman who couldn't wait to get rid of him. As soon as I got him home everyone told me I had to get rid of him, that he was far too big, and so forth. But I insisted that I had to find him a good home.

Eventually when people asked me if I had found him a good home yet I said, "Yes. Ours."! He was the dog my daughter really grew up with. He was fiercely protective of us and very, very smart. (Our Golden, Brit, had been very smart, too.) When we eventually got our Newf, a laid back gentle giant, he seemed rather dim in comparison! I think he was just uninterested in his surroundings! Newfoundlands are on the lists of the ten worst watch dogs and ten worst guard dogs. Our Lab was alert to everything. Our Newf lets delivery men step over his sleeping body!

My Newf would love to have a companion as your two dogs do, but I am not living in my own house and cannot do that here. My husband never wanted two dogs at once even when we had the space and now I am living in my father's small house where he doesn't have the space. When I get my own place again I would like to have at least two dogs so that they can play!


----------



## ScottyUSN

*A nice Fall day at the boys favorite water hole.
*


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like the boys had a great time! 
Just curious, how much does Reese weigh now that he is full grown?


----------



## ScottyUSN

They Love it out there. Reese is just under 31 inches at the withers and just over 130lbs. He will probably gain another 15 or so pounds as I understand the continue to fill out till the are about two years old.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It looks like the boys had a great time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01

One of my good friends breeds some of the top Leos in the US. I have judged regional sweeps & am quite familiar with the breed. The biggest concern I would have is that they also have a VERY high Cancer rate & their normal life expectancy is MUCH lower than a Golden from a reputable breeder that is breeding for health & longevity. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thanks Golden Girl. No decision left. We've had these two boys now over a year. Reese the Leo just turned one. Hopefully he receives his Gran Dad's genetic make up. His Grandfather (Cosmo) recently pasted at 12.5. Reese is a BlueBonnet Leo.

I see you are from Virginia. Are you referring to StarHaven?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your handsome boys having a fabulous time.

What a beautiful fall day, I'm so jealous, the weather has been awful here on the Coast for the last couple of weeks. I can count the number of days we've had sunshine on one hand.......


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Thanks Golden Girl. No decision left. We've had these two boys now over a year.


Bogey and Reese look wonderful! I love that huge tongue hanging out while Reese is running! As for his filling out until age two: definitely with a giant breed! My Newf, Griffin, has continued to fill out. My vet keeps asking how old he is. (He has just turned four.) She has commented that he is no longer a gangly teenager, but a full-fledged male more than once. I am afraid that he may be putting on *too much* weight, but with a Newf it is very hard to tell given all the fur. Unless he is shaved down (in which case some people actually have thought Griff was a poodle!), he *looks* like a bear* all* the time! The real test for being overweight is the girth/hugging test. Can I get my arms around his body to hug him or not? If my arms don't fit, he needs more exercise and less food!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Newfoundlands versus Leonbergers*



ScottyUSN said:


> I love Newfies, and although I have limited exposure to them suspect these two breeds are very much alike in personality. (snip)
> 
> Temperament: They are gentle giants. Although I would hesitiate to bring a Leo pup into the house with a toddler. I'm sure it would be the same with Newfies, the Leo's body grows far faster than their puppy mind. in the early months. So they can be clumsy to say the least, but would not hesitate to let him around a baby. He loves all kids. He loves all people, but gets a bit pusher (or is that pullier) on leash when kids are around. He demands to be in the middle of a bunch of kids (concerns me with his size) but always does fantastic with being handled by a group of excited kids.


It took me a while to realize that I should respond to this comment of yours.

In the interests of being clear on the differences between breeds, I have to say that it really is OK to have a toddler with Newfies. I have never had a toddler with a very young Newfie myself, nor would I ever advocate leaving a child unsupervised with any dog (despite the fact that Nana was the nanny to Michael, John, and Wendy Darling in "Peter Pan"), but the evidence that that most adult Newfoundlands and toddlers can coexist peacefully is strong. If you search YouTube for:

"Toddler & 270 lbs. of Newfoundlands"


you will see a video that demonstrates the patience of these dogs. They are far calmer than Goldens or Labs.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

At time I worry about Reese's weight as his butt seems to be growing. Then he gets wet and I realize it's all coat growth. He looks much thicker when dry. I can tell when he goes on a growth spurt when I take off of put on his collar. Thankfully his appetite has slowed as his size tapered. He actually eats less than I expect but has increased his intake with the cooler weather and increased actively that goes along with his approval of the cool mornings and evenings. I don't think there is anything he likes more than being cold and wet. Bogey is the opposite. He loves to swim but hates to be wet. He can't dry off quick enough after climbing out of the water, and gets just as excited to see a towel as he was to go for a swim. Hates getting a bath but does whatever is asked.

Kids: Any big juvenile dog can be dangerous around them. Reese would not be an exception. But is just so loving (as your Newfie is I'm sure). My first two Goldens (first oldest kids) Helped with our two boys (now in there 20's). Our female who was about between 1 and 2 years old when our first son was born. She was very maternal with the babies. I don't ever remember an incident with the Goldens and our kids beyond a baby getting an excited tail wagging knock down. 

I saw the video of the two Newfies they are incredibly calm.

This video reminds me of Reese to a Tee and is why I would worry about him with an infant.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> This video reminds me of Reese to a Tee and is why I would worry about him with an infant.


Cute video. It reminded me of home! Only Griffin doesn't get on beds because he cannot climb stairs indoors and the beds are upstairs. He also doesn't seem to like jumping onto things very much. He manages to ravish my daughter from the floor while she is lying on one of the sofas. The attacks are the same as in the video, however. He will certainly stand on furniture (*front* paws up on it) and lick her to death. (He also attacks anyone else who appears at all amenable to attack.) The only difference between him and the Leonberger is that he does it quietly. I had been told that the breed doesn't bark. That proved to be untrue; he will bark incessantly to win an argument. He does not, however, bark in circumstances when many other dogs might. He wouldn't have been barking at all while jumping on someone!

Thanks for sharing that!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> At time I worry about Reese's weight as his butt seems to be growing. Then he gets wet and I realize it's all coat growth. He looks much thicker when dry. I can tell when he goes on a growth spurt when I take off of put on his collar. Thankfully his appetite has slowed as his size tapered. He actually eats less than I expect but has increased his intake with the cooler weather and increased actively that goes along with his approval of the cool mornings and evenings. I don't think there is anything he likes more than being cold and wet. Bogey is the opposite. He loves to swim but hates to be wet. He can't dry off quick enough after climbing out of the water, and gets just as excited to see a towel as he was to go for a swim. Hates getting a bath but does whatever is asked.


Reese looks very trim to me in all his photos. You can see how he comes in from the chest to a tiny "waist" when you see him from the side! I don't think you can judge these dogs by their rear ends! My daughter has said that Griffin's bottom would inspire songs from rappers who have written songs praising large butts in the past.

Like Reese, Griff welcomes the coming of autumn. Summers here (in Connecticut) are unbearable for him. He has dug holes all over our front yard in an effort to find some cool spots for himself. But when the cool weather comes he wants to be outside all the time. When we got him from the breeder it was January. We had never let one of our dogs stay outside overnight. Our dogs always went out and came right back in. Griffin had been lying in the snow all day. At night he refused to come in. In the end I let him sleep outside, He slept outside all night on several nights when it was 17 degrees F., never asking to come in. He has gotten better about the rain, though. Now he often comes to the door voluntarily when it is raining. If it is more than a drizzle, at least!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

The summers in Oklahoma are brutal typically spending 90+ day at or above 100. Reese will get some exercise in the mornings and most at night. They are not outside dogs until after dinner and then only for a few hours. 

I've got him a cooling water bed as a softer option to the tile hopefully saving his joints some. He does love it. We just went swimming and he's crashed out on it next to me now. 

Reese was the same way with getting up on beds into the SUV , etc. Will put his front paws up then look at me as if to say "OK, lift my butt". Unless he's excited to swim or really missed seeing someone then he shows just how capable he can be. But again, I don't mind lifting him if it helps to save his joints down the road.

He is a talker and always has something to say. His breeder told me "Oh Reese is a Wookie" fitting for both the chatter and the look. It's normally just playful chat it's not often he shows off his alerting concern bark which is deep and loud. We don't have a problem with solicitors anymore. Good thing they don't know just how sweet these gentle giants are.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Is It A Black Lab?*

Hi- I hope you do not mind my talking about my dog so much in this thread about Reese and Bogey. I find Reese so very similar to my dog, and yet also so new to me, since I have never known a Leonberger, that I am fascinated by this thread. I could just go open up my own thread to talk about my own dog, but I have enjoyed the discourse with you. If you feel I am being rude, please let me know.

Earlier in this thread I had written:




NewfieMom said:


> My Newf, Griffin, has continued to fill out. My vet keeps asking how old he is. (He has just turned four.) [My vet] has commented that he is no longer a gangly teenager, but a full-fledged male more than once. I am afraid that he may be putting on *too much* weight, but with a Newf it is very hard to tell given all the fur. Unless he is shaved down (in which case some people actually have thought Griff was a poodle!)


I found a photo of Griffin when he was a bit younger (maybe age two) and had been shaven for the summer. (We tried that one year on the advice of a veterinary dermatologist because he had been getting skin problems.) I do not think he looks like a poodle, but he surely no longer looks like a bear!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I don't mind at all. And I don't think anyone with a clue about dogs could mistake Griffin for a Poodle!

Beautiful Boy.

Here is the single best resource for Leo's I know of: http://www.leonbergerclubofamerica.info/


----------



## ScottyUSN

Running the boys to help dry them off before they jump back in the SUV. They sure do love this cooler fall weather.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Running the boys to help dry them off before they jump back in the SUV. They sure do love this cooler fall weather.


Very cute. Where is that water in relation to where you live? How hard is it to get there? I see that you seem to take the boys there often!


NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

This spot is about 3-4 miles from the house. It was built offer a water feature for some large homes, but the demand slowed leaving use a great multi acre open field and water park secluded from traffic.

We used to park and swim the boys are another easier to access portion of the same property until a bunch of kids decided to use it as a place to party and trashing the spot. Even after going out there with multiple large trash bags and cleaning up cans etc, it's not safe for the dogs due to broken glass.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's Momma is with pups. I'll have to start fighting the puppy urge, but someone here should go get one instead! 

These two should are gorgeous and should make some stunning puppies.

Storm (Reese's momma):









Jasper (A UK Leo)









Anyone want a Leo? 

Puppies


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Reese's Momma is with pups. I'll have to start fighting the puppy urge, but someone here should go get one instead!


I hit the "Thank" button, but I don't know if I should be thanking you, ScottyUSN! Now there are going to be two of us fighting the puppy urge over this upcoming Leonberger litter...and although I really don't have the room, I suspect that I would be approved by the breeder based on my fenced in yard and my past history with dogs!

I cannot get another dog-even a smaller one-while I am living with my 93 year-old father! Living in a small house with Griffin is hard enough on him. But oh how you tempt me. Griffin had a playdate with another dog in our front yard just this morning and it was soooo good for him to have a buddy with whom to run around and to get exercise with!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I hit the "Thank" button, but I don't know if I should be thanking you, ScottyUSN! Now there are going to be two of us fighting the puppy urge over this upcoming Leonberger litter...and although I really don't have the room, I suspect that I would be approved by the breeder based on my fenced in yard and my past history with dogs!
> 
> I cannot get another dog-even a smaller one-while I am living with my 93 year-old father! Living in a small house with Griffin is hard enough on him. But oh how you tempt me. Griffin had a playdate with another dog in our front yard just this morning and it was soooo good for him to have a buddy with whom to run around and to get exercise with!
> 
> NewfieMom


Glad to hear Griffin has an occasional buddy anyway. I can't imagine how depressed either one of mine would get without the other as they are so joined at hip inside laying around or outside walking and playing.

Having two grow up together is a great way to go once you get past the chewing stage and do not plan to be meticulous about the landscaping for a year or two.

Wendy is an incredible breeder. She has a breeding facility yet only produces 1 litter a year (for the past two years anyway). She hires an assistant and the pups have a person on puppy duty 24/7 for the 8 weeks. At 7 weeks the pups receive temperament and conformation evaluations. She then matches pups with owners.

I think I was lucky Storm had a large litter last year (13 pups with one passing a few days after births), 8 of which where boys and I was on the potential boy list with no guarantee until litter size was established. I was so anxious waiting to hear if we where going to get a pup. 

Only a few staying in state Reese's litter are all over the country. Wendy attempts to keep good tabs and posts photo's by litter. Reese is in the "I" Incredible litter with the "J" litter now pending.

Strange owning a dog and the only other Leo's I've ever physically meet are my breeders dogs and the owner of the Leo "Patton" I originally meet at a dog show.


----------



## CStrong73

I had never heard of a Leonberger until you got Reese and posted here. I immediately fell in love! HAving had a Newfie before and a Golden now, these Leo's appeal to me on so many levels! I just wish I had more space.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I agree with Tina--if I had the space, I'd have a Leo too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I was not familiar with the Leos either, I just LOVE Reese. 

He's stunning and sounds like an amazing boy. 

This litter of pups is going to be so beautiful. 

I'm a fan of Newfies too, very few in my area, but when you do see one, many people gather around them. I can only imagine what people would be like if they saw Reese or any other Leonberger.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey loves to swim but doesn't like being wet, there are benefits to this. Reese on the other hand loves to swim and if that's not an option just being wet is the next best option. 

A few minutes ago I would have gladly considered giving him to the first offer. He sure knows how to lay on the sweet. 


Frost on the ground and fresh wet Oklahoma clay out under the Crepe Myrtles. I bring a bucket of water and some old towels out to the patio. He knows the routine and freely allows me to steer his monster paws into the bucket x4. And as usual he licks my face as to say "Thanks Dad" while I dry his feet before being allowed in.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

ScottyUSN said:


> Bogey loves to swim but doesn't like being wet, there are benefits to this. Reese on the other hand loves to swim and if that's not an option just being wet is the next best option.
> 
> A few minutes ago I would have gladly considered giving him to the first offer. He sure knows how to lay on the sweet.
> 
> 
> Frost on the ground and fresh wet Oklahoma clay out under the Crepe Myrtles. I bring a bucket of water and some old towels out to the patio. He knows the routine and freely allows me to steer his monster paws into the bucket x4. And as usual he licks my face as to say "Thanks Dad" while I dry his feet before being allowed in.



Love the big dogs! They all have that same mentality! I'm sure he washed your whole face!!


----------



## CharlieBear80

I met my first Leo about 11 years ago working in a doggy daycare - the owner of the place, who was also a trainer and had always had Goldens, said she didn't care for Leos because they are lacking in the intelligence department. I fell in love with the Leo that used to go there anyway, and even went so far as to visit a Leo breeder at one point. I just can't handle the life span of the giant breeds though. I lost one GSD a few years back at the age of 8 and it was so heartbreaking, I can't imagine getting a dog on purpose that I knew would be a super senior at that age.


----------



## NewfieMom

CharlieBear80 said:


> I met my first Leo about 11 years ago working in a doggy daycare - the owner of the place, who was also a trainer and had always had Goldens, said she didn't care for Leos *because they are lacking in the intelligence department.* I fell in love with the Leo that used to go there anyway, and even went so far as to visit a Leo breeder at one point. I just can't handle the life span of the giant breeds though. I lost one GSD a few years back at the age of 8 and it was so heartbreaking, I can't imagine getting a dog on purpose that I knew would be a super senior at that age.


I have never met a Leonberger in the flesh...to my knowledge. Of course I may have met one at our beach amongst the hoardes of wild beasts down there! (Dogs are allowed at our beach-the Long Island Sound-during the three winter months, supposedly on leash only, but in the water people let them off.) There are a bunch of Great Pyrenees dogs to add color contrast to my Newf if I ever manage to get someone to lift him into my Jeep so that I can drive him down there! Griffin was not very interested in the water. If I took him to the water and let him off leash, he ran towards the parking lot. 

Now he can swim. (Newfies do the breast stroke and have webbed feet.) He got away from me in a river park and swam the narrow river there. I had to send my daughter over to the other bank to look for him. But he hasn't demonstrated the legendary love for water that Newfies supposedly have!

I also must say that Griffin is not as bright as My Golden or my Lab were. In fact, they were rocket scientists compared to him. He is the sweetest of the three, but the dimmest.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I wouldn't say Leo's aren't as smart as a GR. But they do not have the same desire to please most GRs have. Leo's aren't wired the same. I can't think of anything that any of my 4 GRs could do that Reese can't but I will say much of it might require more work to get the Leo to accomplish the result as it's not instinctive or as natural for the Leo. My guess would be writing the dog off as less capable is more on the owner than the breed. I can say for a fact many GR training techniques will not work across the breeds. Reese taught me that.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I wouldn't say Leo's aren't as smart as a GR. But they do not have the same desire to please most GRs have. Leo's aren't wired the same. I can't think of anything that any of my 4 GRs could do that Reese can't but I will say much of it might require more work to get the Leo to accomplish the result as it's not instinctive or as natural for the Leo. My guess would be writing the dog off as less capable is more on the owner than the breed. I can say for a fact many GR training techniques will not work across the breeds. Reese taught me that.


Not all big boys are stupid. Some of the big boys on the football team are actually smart. Please do not think that because I happened to mention that Bubba (I mean Griffin) is one of the big, dumb ones that I meant to tar Reese with the same brush!

Actually Newfoundlands have to be smart enough to be trained to do recue operations. They are used extensively for water rescue. But they are truly not as alert as Labs and Goldens, at least not as alert as mine were. As I have posted elsewhere, my Lab would go to the vet and poke his head into every single door on the way down the hall. He had to know what was going on in every room. He was hyper-aware and with it. Griffin sleeps while strangers step over him on their way down our walk. 

I could carry on a conversation and control Biscuit with hand signals alone. Once I got him to stop barking by putting him into a sit then a down position while I was speaking to the vet the entire time! Griffin still refuses to understand the oral command of, "sit!".

And so it goes.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I didn't take it that way at all. And agree Reese would best be served as a rescue swimmer or and a therapy dog. I've sent a few email out to find out what local resources are available if any for search and rescue dogs specific to water work. Reese is a 4 legged tug boat.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese grand father Cosmo can be seen a few pages back just passed. He was 12.5. But yes Giant breeds typically have a shorter life expectancy. It was the biggest point of contention in my decision. Especially having just lost my last Golden. I first wanted to rescue a Leo but Leo's in need of rescue is rare.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Reese grand father Cosmo can be seen a few pages back just passed. He was 12.5. But yes Giant breeds typically have a shorter life expectancy. It was the biggest point of contention in my decision. Especially having just lost my last Golden. I first wanted to rescue a Leo but Leo's in need of rescue is rare.


I spend a lot of time watching the Newfoundland videos on YouTube. I have seen most of them many times. I love the ones where Newfies attempt to rescue their owners from swimming pools by barking at them as they try to dive from diving boards, or as they actually attempt to yank them from pools by their arms.

The most impressive videos (to me at least) are of Newfies towing boats with people in them. There are stories of Newfoundlands towing rafts with sailors on them to shore and saving lives in the icy Arctic waters.

Towing a boat is, as you probably know, part of the water rescue dog's training. I am posting a couple of videos here showing Newfies doing that. Your Leo would be able to do it just as easily, of course! And it would make his day!!!

Newfie Towing A Boat...newfoundland dog towing boat - YouTube
Training For Water Rescue... 



 
NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I spend a lot of time watching the Newfoundland videos on YouTube. I have seen most of them many times. I love the ones where Newfies attempt to rescue their owners from swimming pools by barking at them as they try to dive from diving boards, or as they actually attempt to yank them from pools by their arms.
> 
> The most impressive videos (to me at least) are of Newfies towing boats with people in them. There are stories of Newfoundlands towing rafts with sailors on them to shore and saving lives in the icy Arctic waters.
> 
> Towing a boat is, as you probably know, part of the water rescue dog's training. I am posting a couple of videos here showing Newfies doing that. Your Leo would be able to do it just as easily, of course! And it would make his day!!!
> 
> Newfie Towing A Boat...newfoundland dog towing boat - YouTube
> Training For Water Rescue... Newfoundland Dog - Take A Line/Tow A Boat - Water Rescue Training - LEX - YouTube
> 
> NewfieMom


Yes, someone posted a video in this thread back about a year ago a friends Leo was in the process of the water rescue training. 

I have yet to swim with Reese. I'm curious how he will respond now that you mention it.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Bogey and Reese out having some fun while I "try" to rake leaves.










Reese was very clear that he did not want to see anymore taken from the yard.


----------



## HovawartMom

Yr dog is turning,into a stunning boy and makes me miss my Leos,even more.

Yes,they are intelligent but the need to please is not as strong as in the Golden.
They are free-thinkers and want to make sure that what you order them,to do,is meant and valid.
As for swimmers,they are amazing and excell in water-rescue.In Fr,they favor the Leo over the Newfie as they are faster due to the fact that they are not as hefty.
My experience with Leos has always been wonderful and they remain my all-time favorite breed.


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> Yr dog is turning,into a stunning boy and makes me miss my Leos,even more.
> 
> Yes,they are intelligent but the need to please is not as strong as in the Golden.
> They are free-thinkers and want to make sure that what you order them,to do,is meant and valid.
> As for swimmers,they are amazing and excell in water-rescue.In Fr,they favor the Leo over the Newfie as they are faster due to the fact that they are not as hefty.
> My experience with Leos has always been wonderful and they remain my all-time favorite breed.


Everything you've told me before and since getting Reese has been on the mark!

BTW Reese's Mama is with pups again... I'm fighting the temptation and the paws aren't even on the ground yet.


----------



## HovawartMom

Get another one,you will love it!.
What I like,with yr breeder is that her dogs seem to live long.
Also,keep them lean as they are suppose to be active.
Bigger(weightwise}is definitly,not better!.
Allow swimming,all yr round.
Yr dog is,definitly,not finished(mass wise and his mane will still grow) til 3 yrs old.
Mine were good watchdog,MOA,at night but females are suppose to be better.
I was told that females are very different in character and definitly ruled the roost!.
Here's a pix of my boy,at 5 yrs old,to give an idear of how much yr boy is,stil,going to change:


----------



## ScottyUSN

He's gorgeous!

I've heeded your warning about weight (makes perfect sense) to keep them lean. 

Just found a Hygroma on Reese's right elbow last night. Reese has 2 beds (one is a water bed), but still often uses the tile floor. The mass is about the size of a golfball. So I'm looking at getting hoe "Dogleggs". His sisters owner recommended as she had one also.

OK, I've got to "try" and pack up the SUV to go take the boys swimming. Reese has psychic powers when it comes to knowing I am taking them to swim. I haven't moved from my chair, just sitting here with my coffee and he senses we are going today. He is sitting here staring and beginning to whine. 

I'm not getting another dog any time soon. These two at their age keep me plenty busy!


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


>


Delightful video as usual, Scotty! Reese makes a very good retriever!


NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*HovawartMom's Leonberger at Five Years Old*



HovawartMom said:


> Here's a pix of my boy,at 5 yrs old,to give an idear of how much yr boy is,stil,going to change:


What a magnificent animal!!! My Newfie just turned four and he has really matured now. At two he was still a thin adolescent. These giant breeds take time to mature fully.


NewfieMom


----------



## HovawartMom

Yes ,Reese is at a perfect weight and you can see how easily,he can run & swim!.
Keep him,that way and you will have him,a long time.
Lovely video.
As for Newfies,they are a wonderful breed and I,particularly,like the Landseer!.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max developed a hygroma on his left elbow when he was around a year old. The vet drained it. It went away and he has been fine since. We did not use any leggings. The vet said it was caused by Max laying on hard surfaces and that it was common in large, young dogs.

Enjoyed the video of your boys at the lake. Max would be right at home there.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Max's Dad said:


> Max developed a hygroma on his left elbow when he was around a year old. The vet drained it. It went away and he has been fine since. We did not use any leggings. The vet said it was caused by Max laying on hard surfaces and that it was common in large, young dogs.
> 
> Enjoyed the video of your boys at the lake. Max would be right at home there.


Thanks Dave that's good to know. I've closed Reese in to sleep on his bed at night, just need to figure how I can force him to lay on the bed(s) when I'm not home.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Katie playing with Bogey. He was surprising willing to leave the glasses on.


----------



## NewfieMom

*How Could You?*

Good grief, Scotty! How could you do that to that child? All he needs is a pipe and an armchair and he will be ready to start giving Wally and the Beaver sage advice!


NewfieMom


----------



## Thalie

I have just met (and handled for class) my first Leonberger. What a sweet boy he is. A great 9 year old male who belongs to my trainer. I was a bit impressed by the size but he is all gentleness (and hair and slobber). Very attuned to his owner but friendly enough to let himself be parted from her for a bit of time.


----------



## ScottyUSN

It's strange but I have very little interaction with other Leo's. There are none around me. I hope to fix that soon 

I handled a friends Leo at a Rally while she was off doing whatever, the Leo was fine with me but very intune to her location. You could watch him keeping tabs on her. My son gets annoyed with Reese as he does the same thing. 

It's sleeting and slightly snowing. Just enough to get the ground white. Bogey had fun for about 10 minutes. Reese's in heaven and refuses to come in.


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Good grief, Scotty! How could you do that to that child? All he needs is a pipe and an armchair and he will be ready to start giving Wally and the Beaver sage advice!
> 
> 
> NewfieMom


I verbally tried to protect him from my daughter.  Then I saw that wasn't minding the glasses at all, I was surprised. Reese on the other hand wasn't having any of it, and even went up to get them off Bogey's head.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's Momma Storm with 2-3 weeks to go... Guessing another double digit liter!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor thing-she looks huge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> Poor thing-she looks huge!


Reese came from a liter of 13 (with 1 passing after a week), she was (and is again) huge. Thankfully she's a great momma and will have around the clock human puppy sitters helping out.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Well today and tonight are the first snow for Reese other than some sleet storms last winter. Still nit much accumulation, but there is no chance that dog is walking inside without at least an hour outside in the 20 degree howling wind... He's in heaven in this stuff.


----------



## NewfieMom

fozziesmom said:


> Poor thing-she looks huge!


I agree! What's in it for her, poor girl!!!? I don't know if I could bear to breed one of my females! Seeing my Golden, Brit, after she was spayed broke my heart. I don't think I could bear watching one of my babies give birth to 13 puppies!

It's a good thing I'm not in charge of breeding or there might not be any more dogs!!!

*NewfieMom*


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Well today and tonight are the first snow for Reese other than some sleet storms last winter. Still nit much accumulation, but there is no chance that dog is walking inside without at least an hour outside in the 20 degree howling wind... He's in heaven in this stuff.


Well...if he's like Griff (and he is) you may not get him inside at all tonight!

*NewfieMom*


----------



## ScottyUSN

Strom carrying Reese's liter last year. Standing over Vega, her Momma.



















My boy Mr Lime Green


----------



## NewfieMom

Mr. Lime Green is absolutely adorable!!! I would have kidnapped him if I had seen him like that!!!!


NM


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's been whining to walk but it's been in the 20's or lower for days... Today I gave in and took the boys to the elementary school yard for some off leash expecting we would have the place to ourselves, and we did for about 10 minutes. The a id on a quad showed up with two other kids with a sled. The dogs didn't seem very interested guessing the quad didn't appeal to them. That was until the quad started pulling the other two kids on sled then my boys got excited and wanted to join in the fun and began chasing the two on the sled being they where a good 30 feet behind the quad.

I'm guessing the two kids bundled head to toe must have been 12-13 years old now look back and see Reese chasing them and I'm sure that must be a bit intimidating as big as he is. Their heads are shifting quickly between the quad driver to speed up and looking back at this monster who is closing in quick. I yell he's friendly and they all heard me so the quad driver stops. Not sure the two kids on the sled thrilled with the drivers choice to test my honesty. The two kids get up off the sled, with only eyes visible the dogs retreat to me. I could see the relief in the two's posture as they are no longer feeling like bait being trolled behind the boat waiting for a sharks to come.

I leash the boys back up and have the kids show they do have faces under those masks. They all played for a bit and asked if they could have the dogs chase them around some more. I'm sure both the kids and dogs would have had a blast but I was uncomfortable with all the moving parts so declined.

Now I need to go buy some of those ice chains for my shoes!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm surprised they didn't ask if they could ride Reese...I can sure see where having Reese chasing them might be a bit intimidating at least until they got to know him.

Pete & Woody


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

A pile of Leonberger pups are now on the floor. As expected, a big litter (12: 7 girls and 5 boys). 

Now if I can just keep my will power up as I have a house full of enablers! But if anyone else here is interested I here to give you a push!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're beautiful!

Mom's got her work cut out for her.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Puppy fix


----------



## goodog

I am new to this thread. After reading your first post, I guess that Leo's won the day. I have a cranky sis-in-law with 2 Leo's who are anti-social werid dogs but I think its more a functions of sis-in-law, not pups. 
A happy and very bountiful ending!

Life goes on after you lose a 4 legged friend. After we lost our friend, C-Bear this time last year, one of my friends sent me only a part of the "last will.... of an extremely distinguished dog" ---that which said we must find a new friend. For both us and our golden girl Casey. 
When we brought our newbie-Kai home , I knew Cinnamon Bear would have been pleased. He's a handsome and smart boy. Of import to Bear would have been the fact that his best bud-Casey has a little brother. Not the kind of relationship Bear had with her but good.


----------



## ScottyUSN

goodog said:


> I am new to this thread. After reading your first post, I guess that Leo's won the day. I have a cranky sis-in-law with 2 Leo's who are anti-social werid dogs but I think its more a functions of sis-in-law, not pups.


I actually got both. My Golden: Bogey, then later the Leo: Reese. 

The two are joined at the hip. I keep the thread going as kind of a time line blog. I've also found many Leo owners are also Golden lovers.

I'm surprised to hear about your S I L's Leo's, that's not typical Leo temperament. Reese's just now becoming slightly cautious toward adult males that come to the door or yard. Not aggressive but won't run up tail wagging like he would a friend or kids, that quickly goes away after introductions. In a public locations Reese's never met a stranger and expects everyone who comes close to say hello and give him a rub or his feelings are hurt.


----------



## ScottyUSN

One of my favorite shots from this time last year.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> A pile of Leonberger pups are now on the floor. As expected, a big litter (12: 7 girls and 5 boys).
> 
> Now if I can just keep my will power up as I have a house full of enablers! But if anyone else here is interested I here to give you a push!


That poor doggymama! She looks like an Amazon and is expected to behave like one! I hope they don't keep breeding her! First she has to have those huge pregnancies, then *THIS*!!! Shouldn't she be allowed a little peace, poor girl?

That's one thing I don't like about breeders...the dogs are often not really their _pets_. I know that my boy, Griffin, lived with his breeder for the first 16 months of his life because she had intended to keep him. He was very well treated and in the pink of health...but he was not a house dog. He was an outdoor dog and not anyone's cherished pet. The good thing, for him, was that he was a male and thus couldn't be impregnated!

*Newfie**Mom*


----------



## ScottyUSN

I can see how that photo can paint a negative picture but that Leo (Storm) is very much a family pet first. They do not breed for a source of income.

I can't say enough good about Wendy the breeder. Her love of these dogs and the breed is evident in every aspect of her process. These puppy aren't cheap, but after I experienced the 8 weeks I wondered how she did it all and managed to make any profit. From full time help for the puppies 7 weeks to the vet care, to temperament testing, confirmation testing, facility. The list is long. 

She is meticulous, and that is coming from someone who can often have too high expectation and can be overly critical


----------



## NewfieMom

Scotty-

Even as I wrote what I did above I realized that what I said sounded negative about your breeder, for which I apologize. I truly didn't mean to say anything pejorative about her. I know from everything that you have said that she is reliable and has the highest standards. So did my Newfoundland's breeder, Suzanne Jones, who had been president of regional Newfoundland organizations in her state. (I got her name from the official Newfoundland organizations, after all. She was recommended as one of the most reliable breeders.)

My breeder, Suzanne Jones, bred solely for the betterment of the breed. That is why, when I took Griffin from her at 16 months and she had not decided to breed him, I felt that I should not look into doing so. I figured that if Suzanne felt the gene pool of Newfies had needed him, that she would have made sure that he contributed! (After all she kept him for those 16 months with the expectation of eventually breeding him, but never did. I believe because he didn't get tall enough even though he was-and is-beautiful in every way.)

I simply had an emotional reaction to seeing a mama dog so burdened. And I had seen her heavily pregnant before, too.

I may have mentioned on here that my best friend has never allowed any of her dogs to have puppies after she saw one give birth. She couldn't bear watching that dog, Kayla, in so much pain. Dog breeders may find this weird, but some regular pet owners just don't want to put their pets through the pain of reproducing. I am afraid I would be such an owner if I had a female again.

So I wasn't reacting to your breeder so much as to childbirth and its inherent unfairness. Maybe I have to address the original problem that occurred in the Garden of Eden. 

*NewfieMom*


----------



## ScottyUSN

The babies are 2 weeks old and eyes are open. 

Miss Rainbow showing off plenty of cuteness...


----------



## NewfieMom

The puppy is adorable, Scotty. Did you see them yourself or just get photos from the breeder? Either way, I am sure you want one!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> The puppy is adorable, Scotty. Did you see them yourself or just get photos from the breeder? Either way, I am sure you want one!
> 
> NewfieMom


No I haven't seen them. They are 600 miles away and all 12 are spoken for. Which is a good thing, now I won't have that taunting me.

They are not allow to have visitors until after the 3rd week.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Mr Blue 3 weeks:


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Mr Blue 3 weeks:


I love those newborn blue eyes!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Mr Blue 4 weeks


----------



## OutWest

What a lovely fuzzy Mohawk Mr. Blue has!


----------



## NewfieMom

Mr. Blue couldn't be any cuter! I didn't even look at the Newfie puppies...well, I looked as the swarmed around my feet, walking around outside, but I didn't pick any up!...when I went to visit Griffin. I bet I would have fallen in love! I bet they all looked like Mr. Blue here. There were two litters at the breeder's kennel when my daughter and I went there. But we were in love with Griffin, who was a big playful teenager!

Mr. Blue *looks* like a Newfie puppy and in a book on big dogs my daughter just brought home with her from Virginia it does say that Leonbergers were the result of crossing Newfoundlands and Great Pyrenees Dogs!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yes Newfies, St Bernards, and the Great Pyrenees. 

Supposedly breed to look like a Lion. I can see that that in many photo's.










Nicknames: "Leo" or "Gentle Lion" or "Gentle Giant"


----------



## tine434

I had mixed feelings reading this thread... first off I was so excited to find out about leos.... I had never heard of them! Lots of reading later, I want one  lol They seem amazing

Second feelings came from the sadness of Finn  so sorry 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

I've seen this thread around forever, and never opened it because I figured it was pretty obvious that there was only one answer to the thread title question. I guess there was another answer after all.


----------



## NewfieMom

DanaRuns said:


> I've seen this thread around forever, and never opened it because I figured it was pretty obvious that there was only one answer to the thread title question. I guess there was another answer after all.


Yeah...some of us have parented both and loved both our kids equally. Well...in my case I didn't parent a Leo. I parented first a Golden, then a yellow Lab rescue, and now have a Newf.

NewfieMom, who was also mom to Brit, her firstborn, a Golden from the Tigathoes line


----------



## NewfieMom

*What Majesty!*



ScottyUSN said:


> Yes Newfies, St Bernards, and the Great Pyrenees.
> 
> Supposedly breed to look like a Lion. I can see that that in many photo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicknames: "Leo" or "Gentle Lion" or "Gentle Giant"


 That's one heck of a magnificent picture, Scotty! I never saw that-or one approximating that one-before! How truly majestic a Leo is! No wonder he is named after the *king *of the jungle!!! He wears that mane like a halo!

NewfieMom


----------



## tine434

I've never seen one look exactly like that, not in pictures from breeders even. He seems extra thick in the mane area, but he's gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

tine434 said:


> I've never seen one look exactly like that, not in pictures from breeders even. He seems extra thick in the mane area, but he's gorgeous!


Well, he was probably groomed especially for this shot. I know that when my Newfoundland, Griffin, first gets back from the groomer, the fur on his legs is exactly like the fur on that Leo's legs, extremely long and silky...only black. If someone were to put a fan on it, it would blow beautifully! Mine probably has even more fur on his legs than that Leo does!

So, yes, the Leo has "mane" fur...but I bet it's not an abnormal amount. I bet it is just optimized by grooming and photography.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Here's a few from the 2014 calendar created by the Leonberger Health Foundation.


----------



## NewfieMom

Scotty,

You are simply *killing* me with those pictures!!! I have been wanting to add a Leo to my pack of one for quite a while...and ever since I saw Mr. Blue, I have been wanting to more and more. These pictures are sending me into a very bad place! I cannot buy a Leo now!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Scotty,
> 
> You are simply *killing* me with those pictures!!! I have been wanting to add a Leo to my pack of one for quite a while...and ever since I saw Mr. Blue, I have been wanting to more and more. These pictures are sending me into a very bad place! I cannot buy a Leo now!
> 
> NewfieMom


I have no desire to add another Leo to the pack (right now), but the puppy pics didn't help my internal fight to say "NO". Add no one in my house would be at all disappointed if I'd broguth another home. Thankfully all the pups for that litter have been accounted for.

Waiting for Reese was torture. I was on the list a month before they hit the ground. Then the breeder decides who gets which pup (other than sex) dependant on the owners intentions (family pet, show dog, etc). So I didn't have a clue which one was mine until the 7th week I found out I had a choice between a few of the boys. Not sure which was worse. Not having a clue or having to decide which being they where 600 miles aways.

Anyway, if you or anyone else here is ever seriously interstest in bringing a Leo into the family do not hestitate to contact me. I've met a few great people that are very knowledgeable and because the dogs and breeder numbers are so low it is a very tightly knit group, but it's clear the breeders are happy to refer good dog people matched up with good breeders.

Patton pictured below was the first Leo I ever met. He is one of the top ring Leo's in the country. Just as impressive he is Owners service dog, an active Therapy Dog, dabbles in agility, Obedience, etc. In my eyes patton is a bit or a Leonberger rock star. While Poor Reese is just a loved family member 

A few of Patton: 


















*Getting his Novice in Agilty*:


----------



## tine434

I really can't be seeing these pics with a 2 year old schnauzer and 4 month old Golden running around already lol. Don't we all wish we had unlimited time and space??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thomas here has been brought into Patton's family. He's got some big shoes to fill. 

His about 12 weeks and has begun his Service and Therapy work. Guess the Show ring will just have to wait a bit. Can't wait to meet him...


----------



## ScottyUSN

The babies now have access to the outdoor playground at 5 weeks. Due to a interested hawk hanging around the area. The playground got a new net roof.


----------



## OutWest

ScottyUSN said:


> The babies now have access to the outdoor playground at 5 weeks. Due to a interested hawk hanging around the area. The playground got a new net roof.


They are so cute and fluffy. I'm trying to imagine being responsible for getting the play yard grit off all those fuzzy bodies!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Just really noticing the color changes in the last year


----------



## ScottyUSN

On their way to Westminster


----------



## ScottyUSN

Patton took Best of Breed as Westminster. Hope he has a great Group showing.

Getting his Preshow beauty sleep:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Spring is here... My first experience with a Leonberger blowing a winter coat. You could brush him out, and you will still need to follow him around with a vacuum all day. Amazing how much less water he holds after swimming today compared to just 2 weeks ago.

Some wrestling between duck chases:


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've never seen a Leonberger look scared. Makes me want to take a drive down to Dallas and visit that Vet.

Poor Sid shares breeder and blood line with my boy Reese.


----------



## CStrong73

That just makes me feel ill.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CStrong73 said:


> That just makes me feel ill.


Agreed.. Makes me feel Ill and Angered. How did the other employees not say something before this?

I hope to have the opportunity to follow this one up in the near future with a happy healthy Leonberger and a shut down veterinary clinic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There is no way I would have let this happen to any animal. 

I too hope you have a wonderful update to this story.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> I've never seen a Leonberger look scared. Makes me want to take a drive down to Dallas and visit that Vet.
> 
> Poor Sid shares breeder and blood line with my boy Reese.


I always try to avoid reading about animal abuse, but you got me with this story, Scotty. I really read a lot about it after seeing what you posted here. I found the story in, "The Washington Post" to seem quite credible. You seem to think that Sid has a chance at a normal, healthy life. I didn't read enough about what his future looks like to know if that is the case. Please keep me informed. I am devastated for him and hope that he will really be fully rehabilitated and also that his family is a truly loving and responsible one that cherishes him. The news stories had me feeling unsure about both those matters. That poor wonderful animal. I would do anything to love him back to health!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

I first learned about Leonbergers here, reading about your pup. They seem like an amazing breed and I can't wait to meet one in real life. This story is just so tragic. I'm happy to read that Sid is back home with his family and apparently does not need to be euthanized or have any spinal condition.

Customer Accuses Fort Worth Vet Of Keeping Sick Dog Alive For Blood Transfusions | KERA News


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> I first learned about Leonbergers here, reading about your pup. They seem like an amazing breed and I can't wait to meet one in real life. This story is just so tragic. I'm happy to read that Sid is back home with his family and apparently does not need to be euthanized or have any spinal condition.
> 
> Customer Accuses Fort Worth Vet Of Keeping Sick Dog Alive For Blood Transfusions | KERA News


Thank you for posting the link that you did, ArchersMom. I found it very informative. It did not, in the end, allay either of my fears, however.

I was still left not quite sure that Sid had no neurological issues. But far more importantly, I was left questioning whether the Harrises would cherish and protect Sid as he deserves to be cherished and protected, especially after the traumatic, horrible abuse he just endured.

I question their judgment as well as their commitment to Sid and do not know if they love him enough to deserve him. I hope that they live up to that beautiful animal's deepest needs and hopes for protection and stability
and love.

He deserves an owner like Barb (hotel4dogs) who took care of Tiny when she was sick or Dawn (GoldenMum) who gave Clyde daily rides and the most tender loving care when *he* was sick . In other words, he deserves true love and devotion, the kind each of us would like to see if we were old and sick and left with people we trusted to love us.

NewfieMom


----------



## mylissyk

ScottyUSN said:


> I've never seen a Leonberger look scared. Makes me want to take a drive down to Dallas and visit that Vet.
> 
> Poor Sid shares breeder and blood line with my boy Reese.


If your breeder can get an update, I would love to know how Sid is doing. I can't even imagine the horror his owners must have felt and are still dealing with. I live near this place, it's sickening.


----------



## NewfieMom

mylissyk said:


> If your breeder can get an update, I would love to know how Sid is doing. I can't even imagine the horror his owners must have felt and are still dealing with. I live near this place, it's sickening.


I would also like an update on the other dogs found there, although I do not know if poor Scotty's thread is the place to park all this misery. As I said, I never even read about animal cruelty, but one of the other dogs written up was in even worse shape than Sid and I really, really hope that he was helped, not euthanized!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

My breeder shared some info regarding the family since there is a lot of question marks with this story. Sounds like the Vet was trusted to board Sid while the family was dealing with a terminally Ill family member out of the area. All I can say is I don't have enough information to make a judgement. I only know there is no excuse for the vet's actions.

I miss read my breeder's post about Sid, he is not one of their pups, but shares Reese's grand parents. I've asked her if there is anything new to his condition.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Got the Sid update....

Physical: Sid is receiving physical therapy and improving, he will most likely require back surgery down the road once they feel he's recovered and stable enough. 

Mentally: Sid is improving, they see he's getting his spark back.

The Vet: His license was permanently revoked yesterday


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That poor dog! Good thing they revoked the guy's license-what a creep!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom was kind enough to start a thread on the miserable Ft Worth Vet. 

Here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-victims-torture-fort-worth.html#post4528866


----------



## NewfieMom

Hey, Scotty! I was following up on a Landseer puppy named Dethan whom I had seen climbing into his water dish at age 13 weeks. While watching this video of him with a toddler I couldn't help but notice another large furry boy who looked like a Leo to me! No one had commented on him in the remarks after the video, but he *is* a Leo isn't he!!?? I think that family has my two dream dogs!!!

Video...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqmXFupmyKg

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> but he *is* a Leo isn't he!!?? NewfieMom


The coat from the back looks like a Leo, but the face doesn't, maybe a mix. Beautiful dogs regardless...


----------



## ScottyUSN

A quick swim before the rain chased us (me) off.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We are in northern Michigan visiting some friends at a campground, and lo and behold, a family walks by with a Leo! They were shocked that I knew what breed she was. She was a bit small-only 100 pounds! I was kind of surprised because she was afraid of people- is that normal for the breed? She really was pretty, tho.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> We are in northern Michigan visiting some friends at a campground, and lo and behold, a family walks by with a Leo! They were shocked that I knew what breed she was. She was a bit small-only 100 pounds! I was kind of surprised because she was afraid of people- is that normal for the breed? She really was pretty, tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is very small, too small honestly.

Reese knows no strangers when out in public unless it's really dark then he will be stand-offish typically towards men until I reassure him. Although I could see him being cautious if not for lots of socializing. Reese will occasionally show caution toward adult men wearing hats.

Michigan does seem to be an area for quite a few Leo owners. I've only had 2-3 people see Reese and know his breed, and a dozen or so had an idea but either could not remember the name but were familiar with the breed.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I thought she was really small too, because the ones we saw at the dog show a few years back were much bigger. I don't think that she was socialized well as a puppy because she was truly afraid of us and Brinkley. Poor baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Looks like Leonbergers are the dog of choice for Elves and Fairies.

Great shot and a couple beautiful Leos


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Looks like Leonbergers are the dog of choice for Elves and Fairies.
> 
> Great shot and a couple beautiful Leos


That is a great shot. Do you know the family, Scotty? They look as if they might be going to a Renaissance Fair. Do you know what they were dressed for and if the dogs were going? I would guess it would be too hot for dogs if they live anywhere near you and the photo was taken recently (i.e. around June 21-the start of *summer*)!!!

More information on that photograph, please!

Newfiemom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Looks like Leonbergers are the dog of choice for Elves and Fairies.
> 
> Great shot and a couple beautiful Leos


Great picture, those Leos are magnificent.

I hope I get the opportunity one day to meet one in person.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Family and Leos are Russian, I do not know them. It was posted on Global Leonberger Lovers page on Facebook.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Leo Pup -VS- Duck Decoy....

This Leo pup finally found a wrestling partner than he can beat. 





















The Pup wasn't prepared for a Decoy Duck with Judo Flip skills.










One last hit and run attack on his way back to Mom


----------



## NewfieMom

He is so cute that I want to eat him up. As I look at him, I remember I had a dream last night. I was flying (I guess I do that in dreams) over a lot of newborn puppies and their mothers. I wanted to go down to the ground and pet them, but was afraid that the mothers would be protective of their young. There were many, many litters of puppies. In the end I wound up being able to pat one mother dog on the head, then resume flying home. I guess home? How strange that your puppy pictures suddenly made me remember my dream! I guess I dream about dogs!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Rough Draft playing with the Go Pro camera and editing software. 

I look forward to adding some first person dog filming (wet and dry), and some editing effects once I have more material.


----------



## NewfieMom

That video is just beautiful, Scotty! Thank you so much for sharing it. You obviously put a great deal of time and effort into it. The dogs look heroic with that music playing as they run and swim. They appear so strong, young, and athletic! It could be a military recruiting film!

NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Editing take 2...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great video, Scotty! The boys seem like they have such a great time together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HovawartMom

Great videos!.Love yr dogs!;


----------



## ScottyUSN

Mockingbirds came to play last night. Hard to tell who was hunter/hunted.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not exactly feeling like football weather but it's not triple digits either. 

Can't believe Reese is only a few weeks away from turning two.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Not exactly feeling like football weather but it's not triple digits either.
> 
> Can't believe Reese is only a few weeks away from turning two.


Beautiful boy!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture of Reese, can't believe he's almost two either. 

This one's for you *Newfie Mom*-_*He's beautiful!*_

ETA: enjoyed your videos, they're great. 
Fun watching your boys together.


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This one's for you *Newfie Mom*-_*He's beautiful!*_


Yes, he is beautiful, *CAROLINA MOM*. And you don't hear Scotty protesting our saying so. You know why? Because Scotty is a *real man*, not at all insecure in his masculinity. (Never mind what we're saying, Scotty. It's a private conversation. Girl talk. Doesn't concern men.) We love your doggies. Both of 'em.

Hugs,
NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## ScottyUSN

I know when to keep my mouth shut (and fingers off the keyboard).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> I know when to keep my mouth shut (and fingers off the keyboard).


LOVE IT, you're a very wise man.........


Story behind it is that some people I have met who have male dogs have taken offense to their boys being called beautiful instead of handsome. I find most male dogs to be really beautiful but try not to offend anyone by saying they are. Instead I say handsome, but Reese is just so BEAUTIFUL I couldn't resist and he deserves to be called BEAUTIFUL. 

Love his coloring and markings.


----------



## ScottyUSN

He must be... I'd say 80% of people who meet Reese and try to guess his sex without asking guess he's a she.


----------



## NewfieMom

Wow! Scotty's even manlier than we knew! People have been guessing Reese is a female and we haven't heard any reports of murders out of Oklahoma! ;-)

NewfieMom (whispering privately to CAROLINA MOM so no one else will hear)


----------



## ScottyUSN

Let me add the smallest, oldest, pack leader to the thread....

Meet Chloe our 11 year old Westie, she certainly runs the show...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chloe's adorable. I can see her keeping Reese and Bogey on their toes.


----------



## NewfieMom

Chloe is very sweet looking, Scotty. And your daughter is angelic. Does Chloe sleep with her at night or just cuddle with her on occasion? Does Chloe ever romp with the big boys?

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Chloe is with Katie more often than not. She typically sleeps in a dog bed next to Katie.

All the dogs get along well but she's cautious about playing with Reese up close since he loves to use paws in close quarter playful combat which equates to me wrestling with a grizzly bear.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Froget about a Ground Hog... When I find Reese cuddled up in my spot on the bed while getting ready for work, I know summer is over.


----------



## OutWest

That face...those eyes... what a sweetie he looks. And from what you say, what a sweetie he is.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> That face...those eyes... what a sweetie he looks. And from what you say, what a sweetie he is.


Yeah...if he got into my bed, I'm not sure I would get to work. ;-) 

Griffin does not climb stairs and my daughter and I have bedrooms on the second floor, so we never have to face the temptation of wanting to stay in bed to cuddle with a large dog!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> Yeah...if he got into my bed, I'm not sure I would get to work. ;-)
> 
> Griffin does not climb stairs and my daughter and I have bedrooms on the second floor, so we never have to face the temptation of wanting to stay in bed to cuddle with a large dog!
> 
> NewfieMom


It is fun to have him up on the bed assuming he's clean and dry! He is demanding when laying with any of us. If you go 10 seconds without petting him he will let out a little whimper. Sleeping is not allowed.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Birthday spoiling... Ham and Eggs for breakfast. Treats and Toys throughout the day. A long run and swim. Two tired boys sleeping cuddled up, but no sound enough for me to sneak up on them for the photo.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The boys are so handsome! Whose birthday was it?


----------



## Marcus

Here's my little golden with a friends Leonberger, they are great dogs.


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> The boys are so handsome! Whose birthday was it?


Sorry, Reese turned two.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Marcus said:


> Here's my little golden with a friends Leonberger, they are great dogs.
> View attachment 445802


Mine are so tight, I sometime feel like a third wheel. I hope yours experience some of that.

Reese can also be found over on Facebook Groups: Global Leonberger Lovers

https://www.facebook.com/groups/121535287929618/

Thanks for the share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great FB Group, looked at all the stunning Leonbergers, they're just gorgeous and such majestic dogs.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Not like I don't take enough photo's of the dogs, but had to get some quick Reese photo's for the Breeder to represent the best of the 12 I litter (Incredible's). Although I might be a tad bit bias.

My apologizes for not fixing his hair first 

A link to the other photo's if anyone else is a dog photo crazy as me: https://plus.google.com/photos/102421457251271132662/albums/6064656436521835521


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## ScottyUSN

My daughter playing around with the camera and Photoshop


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's new collar has been made and is on it's way. 

Should be the last size update needed.


----------



## Angelmonkey1222

What a great looking collar! 



ScottyUSN said:


> Reese's new collar has been made and is on it's way.
> 
> Should be the last size update needed.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Great work and fits perfectly. Created by Collar Addict on Etsy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Reese looks like such a happy guy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I ran into a woman at a local dog-friendly mall who had a 13-week old Leo female. She was soooooo cute and sweet. The lady was shocked that I knew what breed her puppy was.?


----------



## NewfieMom

He looks gorgeous in it, Scotty. Will you keep it on him all the time? I got Griffin a cloth collar (not leather, like Reese's) and the dermatologist had me take it off him. He was too allergic to have a collar like that that he was supposed to wear all the time. Now I just put on the metal collar with which I walk him _when_ I walk him and leave his neck free the rest of the time. (He's the first dog I had to do this with, however.)

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

fozziesmom said:


> I ran into a woman at a local dog-friendly mall who had a 13-week old Leo female. She was soooooo cute and sweet. The lady was shocked that I knew what breed her puppy was.?


It's always a shocker to have someone come up and say "That's a Leonberger". Especially here in Oklahoma, and those that do are either dog show types or have met a Leo in another state.

I've learned never to take him out in public if on a tight schedule and do not have the time to do a hand full of Leonberger breed Q and As. Which I typically enjoy and Reese certainly loves all the attention.


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> He looks gorgeous in it, Scotty. Will you keep it on him all the time? I got Griffin a cloth collar (not leather, like Reese's) and the dermatologist had me take it off him. He was too allergic to have a collar like that that he was supposed to wear all the time. Now I just put on the metal collar with which I walk him _when_ I walk him and leave his neck free the rest of the time. (He's the first dog I had to do this with, however.)
> 
> NewfieMom


This will be his daily collar short of swimming. He's always worn a cloth martingale this is the first leather. I was waiting for him to close to full size before spending the money. His old Miami Dolphins martingale fits fine but is very dingy and beginning to fray since Bogey likes to pull on it.

Reese seems to like it. When I took it off to move his tags over from the old to the new, he would not leave me alone with it until it was put back on. But nothing gets him as excited as seeing (or hearing) me pick up his swim collar.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> His old Miami Dolphins martingale fits fine but is very dingy and beginning to fray *since Bogey likes to pull on it.*
> 
> Reese seems to like it. When I took it off to move his tags over from the old to the new,* he would not leave me alone with it until it was put back on.* *But nothing gets him as excited as seeing (or hearing) me pick up his swim collar.*


Life at your house sounds simply wonderful!

NewfieMom


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

ScottyUSN said:


> It's always a shocker to have someone come up and say "That's a Leonberger". Especially here in Oklahoma, and those that do are either dog show types or have met a Leo in another state.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned never to take him out in public if on a tight schedule and do not have the time to do a hand full of Leonberger breed Q and As. Which I typically enjoy and Reese certainly loves all the attention.



She was so adorable!


----------



## ScottyUSN

My boys Czech Republic Doppleganger


----------



## HovawartMom

Pretty boys


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> Pretty boys


They are, and eerie how much they both resemble my boys.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So adorable!


----------



## ScottyUSN

So this photo and thought "This could be Reese's twin", turns out it's because they are brothers. 

Reese brother Ziggy is a Champion after just turning two.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Poor Reese doesn't know how to show off in the ring, but does know how to play in the snow. Why would I come inside? There is no snow in there.

Yesterday:


----------



## ScottyUSN

The boys helping me rake... Ok they weren't much help.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a couple of handsome dudes!


----------



## ScottyUSN

No snow here to play in (yet) so we are trying to make the best of it


----------



## ScottyUSN

An online Leo friends new Leo's sire Burton at Meet the Breed at Westminster.


----------



## xooxlinds

ScottyUSN said:


> First off I haven't not had a Golden in my life and household for over 25 years.
> 
> My current boy Finn is a young-senior rescue Golden I've now owned for 7 years.. He has been diagnosed with lung cancer. He is breathing heavier and frequently clearing this throat and lungs. I suspect the tough decision will need to be made within months. I hope he proves me wrong!
> 
> I have been looking at breeders for both Goldens and Leonbergers. Leo's seem to be oversized Goldens to me, and I can't believe I am considering changing breeds after Finn. I'm afraid the only way to settle this will be two dogs. A Golden and a Leo... I better start shopping for a new vacuum as well.


I think Leonbergers are absolutely GORGEOUS, and I did some quick research on them and they have similar temperment and trait as our favorite GR breed. I have never had the luck of meeting a leonberger in person, but they seem amazing. Shedding like a golden - yay! This is all coming from someone who was raised with Goldens as a kid - teenager - now young adult with my very own lazy, mellow, 17 week old golden pup! I am saving for a Newfie in the next year or two.. I feel as though Eli will need a playmate once he is a teenager! I hope you will share with us your decision..and if best case scenario you end up getting a GR and a leonberger...well now that would be awesome  I am so sorry for the painful illness of your current golden, definitely a sad time for you and family. My prayers are with you and pup.


----------



## NewfieMom

xooxlinds said:


> I am so sorry for the painful illness of your current golden, definitely a sad time for you and family. My prayers are with you and pup.


You picked up a quotation from a few years ago. Scotty's current Golden is Reese. Finn will always live in his heart, I am sure!

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## ScottyUSN

xooxlinds said:


> I think Leonbergers are absolutely GORGEOUS, and I did some quick research on them and they have similar temperment and trait as our favorite GR breed. I have never had the luck of meeting a leonberger in person, but they seem amazing. Shedding like a golden - yay! This is all coming from someone who was raised with Goldens as a kid - teenager - now young adult with my very own lazy, mellow, 17 week old golden pup! I am saving for a Newfie in the next year or two.. I feel as though Eli will need a playmate once he is a teenager! I hope you will share with us your decision..and if best case scenario you end up getting a GR and a leonberger...well now that would be awesome  I am so sorry for the painful illness of your current golden, definitely a sad time for you and family. My prayers are with you and pup.


Sorry for the confusion... This thread began a few years back and since I continue to use it. I did end up with both dogs. Bogey is the GR and Reese is the Leo. They are inseparable and I've never witnessed even the slightest argument between the two.

Finn is my bridge boy in the avatar... He never left my side and is still very missed.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Bogey is the GR and Reese is the Leo.


I am so sorry I said that *Reese* was your Golden Retriever! I have been reading this thread for years now, and commenting on its contents constantly! I would get a big, fat "*F*" in reading comprehension if I were being graded on how well I had read this thread!!!

I hope you know how much joy I get from reading about your two handsome boys!!! And I *can* tell them apart!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Marcus

My Boy Ben with his Leo BFF Arden


----------



## ScottyUSN

WMKC Dog show: 

Leonbergers: Ustream.Tv


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Scotty: Both of your dogs are beautiful. We watched the Westminster show last night and the Leonberger was just beautiful-what a precious face!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Karen519 said:


> Scotty: Both of your dogs are beautiful. We watched the Westminster show last night and the Leonberger was just beautiful-what a precious face!


Thanks Karen.. The boys and I watched also knew Odin and the others didn't stand much of a chance being in the ring with that Portuguese Water Dog, but Odin got the #2 in group which is a great finish. 

I got a kick out of two of the working dogs that walked back to back, the Samoyed then the Husky call names Bogie and Reece.


----------



## Karen519

*Scotty*

Ken and I have had Samoyeds for years, our current is Tonka.
We are always rooting for the Golden Retriever or Samoyed to win the show, but they never do. I think the Leonberger was prettier than the Portugese Water Dog!


----------



## NewfieMom

My daughter and I saw the part of the show with all the dogs you two just mentioned, *Karen* and *Scotty*. I noticed the Samoyed because of your pictures, *Karen*, and of course the Leonberger. I also noticed the names Bogie and Reece. We were happy to see what a show dog Newfie looked like, but my daughter kept saying, "Isn't his face small?" ;-) I guess it's all what you're used to!

It was fun. I think our dogs on this forum are beautiful, too. I wish I could see all of them in motion the way we could see the beautiful dogs who were running at Westminster! I loved the Leonberger's stride!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

I love watching them all and got little done at work during the period of time the Leonbergers then Newfies show for best of breed. Then of course the Goldens! There were 58 GR's to show! With less than 40 Leo's and Newfies combined. Then to come home and watch the airing of best in group. I will admit I changed the channel or fast forwarded through the Toys


----------



## ScottyUSN

Photo I had to share from a Leo owner in Tuscany Italy..


----------



## Marcus

That's awesome


----------



## Karen519

*NewfieMom*



NewfieMom said:


> My daughter and I saw the part of the show with all the dogs you two just mentioned, *Karen* and *Scotty*. I noticed the Samoyed because of your pictures, *Karen*, and of course the Leonberger. I also noticed the names Bogie and Reece. We were happy to see what a show dog Newfie looked like, but my daughter kept saying, "Isn't his face small?" ;-) I guess it's all what you're used to!
> 
> It was fun. I think our dogs on this forum are beautiful, too. I wish I could see all of them in motion the way we could see the beautiful dogs who were running at Westminster! I loved the Leonberger's stride!
> 
> NewfieMom


NewfieMom: I just LOVED the Newfie, too! Beautiful dog!


----------



## NewfieMom

That Leo in Italy could be an advertizement for an movie. Or for Italian tourism!!! It makes me want to return as soon as possible!

NewfieMom


----------



## Melfice

ScottyUSN said:


> Photo I had to share from a Leo owner in Tuscany Italy..


WOW I love these pictures! Thanks for sharing with us all


----------



## ScottyUSN

Leonbergers Open Class Male Crufts 2015


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Leonbergers Open Class Male Crufts 2015


Now *those* are big boys!!! And they are gorgeous dogs, too. I am impressed by their length and their muscularity. My Newfie is beautiful, but his form is really covered by his fur. Unless I shave him down, one cannot see his shape. Those Leonbergers are impressive in all their fur! Thanks for sharing!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dog Day today at Bass Pro Shop. Reese desperately searching for a way to get in the tank.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful Leos at Crufts!


----------



## HovawartMom

So glad the Leo came 2nd in the working group jugement.Thanks for the videos.


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> So glad the Leo came 2nd in the working group jugement.Thanks for the videos.


Yes, It was nice to see the Leo's advance in group at both Crufts and Westminster this year.


----------



## HovawartMom

Still, considering getting 1 cos I miss having a loverboy, in my life!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

A couple tired boys....

Bird!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great shots!


----------



## kwhit

We have a female Leo come in my shop almost weekly. Her name is Colette. She is gorgeous and also the _biggest_ female Leo I've ever seen. Every time she comes in I always think, "I need to get a picture of her for my Golden board", but something always comes up and I forget. I promise, if she comes in this weekend, I'll get the picture. :crossfing


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hot on the Easter Bunny's trail


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They smell something!


----------



## HovawartMom

It is so nice to see a Leo, that is fit and slender.
Please,keep him, that way and he will live longer!.
Lovely pix.


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> It is so nice to see a Leo, that is fit and slender.
> Please,keep him, that way and he will live longer!.
> Lovely pix.


So far he's been easy. He self regulates his intake slowing down in the summer months with lighter activity in the heat, he actually lost 8 pounds over the summer but I'm sure he's put it back on over the cooler months. Now that he's full grown my goal is to keep him below 150lbs with 140lbs seeming to be his fit and trim adult target.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hot on the bunny trail..


----------



## ScottyUSN

After joining a Global Leonberger page on Facebook, it would seem I wasn't alone with my Golden or Leonberger dilemma. 

These are not my dogs...


----------



## ScottyUSN

Off topic... My Son and his fiancé and their rescued GSD Zeus.


----------



## NewfieMom

All three of them are good looking, Scotty!

Deb


----------



## HovawartMom

Lovely shepherd.
I'm longing for a Leo so here is a TBW.
Here are the 3, I had and all 3 were amazing dogs.
From top to Bottom:Nelson, Cesar and Simba.


----------



## ScottyUSN

HovawartMom said:


> Lovely shepherd.
> I'm longing for a Leo so here is a TBW.
> Here are the 3, I had and all 3 were amazing dogs.
> From top to Bottom:Nelson, Cesar and Simba.


I can see how you are missing having a Leo. Used to be I couldn't (and never didn't for long), being without a Golden. Now I can't imagine ever being without a GR or a Leo!

Heeding your advice: Reese just weighed in at 125 pounds without needing to monitor his food intake. I allow him to eat freely and he's keeping himself slim. It amazes me how agile and fast he is for his size.

Not sure you are on Facebook, but if your interested there is a Global Leonberger Group. Some gorgeous dogs from owners and breeders from all over the world but would recommend you stay away if your trying to fight the Leo urge  
Here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/121535287929618/

Thanks for sharing the photo's of your Leo fur-babies.


----------



## NewfieMom

HovawartMom said:


> Lovely shepherd.
> I'm longing for a Leo so here is a TBW.
> Here are the 3, I had and all 3 were amazing dogs.
> From top to Bottom:Nelson, Cesar and Simba.


All your dogs look beautiful. I wish I could see the other two as well as I can see Cesar. Do you have any more pictures?

NewfieMom


----------



## Coby Love

Leonbergers are beautiful dogs. I haven't researched their temperament much, but I'm sure they are great dogs. They also have golden shepherds now.


----------



## ScottyUSN

With VERY few of these so called breeders doing any real research or proper clearances. It's the buyers fault this market has caught on, and allows the breeder to do less and change more.

This is taken from a "Designer Dog's" website: 


Australian Retriever 
Golden Retriever x Australian Shepherd 

Basset Retriever 
Golden Retriever x Basset Hound 

Beago 
Golden Retriever x Beagle 

Cogol 
Cocker Spaniel x Golden Retriever 

Comfort Retriever 
Poodle x Golden Retriever 

Corgen 
Golden Retriever x Pembroke Welsh Corgi 

Goberian 
Golden Retriever x Siberian Husky 

Golden Akita 
Golden Retriever x Akita 

Golden Boxer 
Boxer x Golden Retriever 

Golden Chow Box 
Golden Retriever x Boxer x Chow Chow 

Golden Chow Retriever 
Chow Chow x Golden Retriever 

Golden Dox 
Dachshund x Golden Retriever 

Golden Irish 
Irish Setter x Golden Retriever 

Golden Labmaraner 
Labrador Retriever x Weimaraner x Golden Retriever 

Golden Labrador 
Labrador Retriever x Golden Retriever 

Golden Mountain Dog 
Bernese Mountain Dog x Golden Retriever 

Golden Newfie 
Newfoundland x Golden Retriever 

Golden Pyrenees 
Golden Retriever x Great Pyrenees 

Golden Rottie 
Rottweiler x Golden Retriever 

Golden Shepherd 
Golden Retriever x German Shepherd Dog 

Goldenapso 
Golden Retriever x Lhasa Apso 

Goldendale 
Airedale Terrier x Golden Retriever 

Goldendoodle 
Golden Retriever x Poodle 

Goldmaraner 
Golden Retriever x Weimaraner 

Goldmation 
Dalmatian x Golden Retriever 

Gollie 
Collie x Golden Retriever 

Miniature Golden Retriever 
Golden Retriever x Poodle x Cocker Spaniel 

Petite Golden Retriever 
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Golden Retriever 

Redbone Retriever 
Redbone Coonhound x Golden Retriever x Labrador Retriever 

Scolden Terrier 
Golden Retriever x Scottish Terrier 

Soft Coated Golden 
Golden Retriever x Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> With VERY few of these so called breeders doing any real research or proper clearances. It's the buyers fault this market has caught on, and allows the breeder to do less and change more.
> 
> This is taken from a "Designer Dog's" website:
> 
> 
> Australian Retriever
> Golden Retriever x Australian Shepherd
> 
> Basset Retriever
> Golden Retriever x Basset Hound
> 
> Beago
> Golden Retriever x Beagle
> 
> Cogol
> Cocker Spaniel x Golden Retriever
> 
> Comfort Retriever
> Poodle x Golden Retriever
> 
> Corgen
> Golden Retriever x Pembroke Welsh Corgi
> 
> Goberian
> Golden Retriever x Siberian Husky
> 
> Golden Akita
> Golden Retriever x Akita
> 
> Golden Boxer
> Boxer x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Chow Box
> Golden Retriever x Boxer x Chow Chow
> 
> Golden Chow Retriever
> Chow Chow x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Dox
> Dachshund x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Irish
> Irish Setter x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Labmaraner
> Labrador Retriever x Weimaraner x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Labrador
> Labrador Retriever x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Mountain Dog
> Bernese Mountain Dog x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Newfie
> Newfoundland x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Pyrenees
> Golden Retriever x Great Pyrenees
> 
> Golden Rottie
> Rottweiler x Golden Retriever
> 
> Golden Shepherd
> Golden Retriever x German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Goldenapso
> Golden Retriever x Lhasa Apso
> 
> Goldendale
> Airedale Terrier x Golden Retriever
> 
> Goldendoodle
> Golden Retriever x Poodle
> 
> Goldmaraner
> Golden Retriever x Weimaraner
> 
> Goldmation
> Dalmatian x Golden Retriever
> 
> Gollie
> Collie x Golden Retriever
> 
> Miniature Golden Retriever
> Golden Retriever x Poodle x Cocker Spaniel
> 
> Petite Golden Retriever
> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Golden Retriever
> 
> Redbone Retriever
> Redbone Coonhound x Golden Retriever x Labrador Retriever
> 
> Scolden Terrier
> Golden Retriever x Scottish Terrier
> 
> Soft Coated Golden
> Golden Retriever x Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier


How much would it cost to buy one of each? Then I could let them all mate with each other. Then I'd possess litters of really, really, really expensive, _*super designer*_ puppies...right? ;-)

Deb


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> How much would it cost to buy one of each? Then I could let them all mate with each other. Then I'd possess litters of really, really, really expensive, _*super designer*_ puppies...right? ;-)
> 
> Deb


Who needs to buy? Just go to your local SPCA scoop up a bunch of mix breed pups, write up a fancy piece of paper, add a hefty fee, and voilà! Designer Dog!


----------



## Coby Love

When I saw the golden shepherd, I thought how cute. And then Coby died of Hemangiosarcoma and I learned goldens and german shepherds are effected most. Great. Put the two worst breeds for Hemangiosarcoma together in one. :uhoh:

It's tough, because some combos might make great ones. I mean that is how the golden was born, through cross breeding. (well all dogs). But to do it right you'd have to have someone committed to making a new breed and take the best of the best and then start experimenting. That takes a lot of effort. I can't see many "designer breeds" actually being the best quality bc no reputable breeder is going to say... sure take my name and my golden and breed him with x, y or z.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Exercising the dogs before yet another night of storm watching. What does one watch on TV during prime time in Oklahoma City in May? The weather man.

Bogey hunting birds, and Reese hunting Bogey:


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Exercising the dogs before yet another night of storm watching. What does one watch on TV during prime time in Oklahoma City in May? The weather man.
> 
> Bogey hunting birds, and Reese hunting Bogey:


I noticed Reese didn't bark in that video and it got me to thinking.... Newfoundlands are supposedly silent dogs (although Griffin appears to be an exception). It made me wonder if Leonbergers are, too.

(Actually Griffin only barks with very specific stimuli and that does not include many of the usual things that get dogs to barking. It's just that when he starts to bark annoyingly and insistently the barking seems _*incessant*_ and it is *very* loud and *very* deep!)

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Marcus

NewfieMom said:


> It made me wonder if Leonbergers are, too.


Nope... they bark


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I noticed Reese didn't bark in that video and it got me to thinking.... Newfoundlands are supposedly silent dogs (although Griffin appears to be an exception). It made me wonder if Leonbergers are, too.
> 
> (Actually Griffin only barks with very specific stimuli and that does not include many of the usual things that get dogs to barking. It's just that when he starts to bark annoyingly and insistently the barking seems _*incessant*_ and it is *very* loud and *very* deep!)
> 
> NewfieMom :wavey:


Reese is very vocal but you only hear his real bark when he is alerting or warning (but never in the house), which is a make no doubt about it that's a big dog bark. He'll give us the high pitch playful bark with us and the dogs. Then there is talking and the occasional sleep howling. He is so vocal i can mentally see what he is doing as result of the noise he is making.


----------



## NewfieMom

OK. I guess they're not _*both*_ the strong, silent type then. ;-) One is the strong, vocal type! 

NewfieMom


----------



## Marcus

My Ben and his BFF staying at the beach for the weekend


----------



## ScottyUSN

I'm jealous, neither of my boys have seen a real beach yet. Goldens and Leo's seem to really go together well. Thanks for the share Marcus!


----------



## ScottyUSN

They really don't know: The other dogs seem so comfortable up here, I don't get it.


----------



## Coby Love

I love him! He's so fuzzy!


----------



## HovawartMom

Leos really do believe they are lapdogs.


----------



## ScottyUSN




----------



## ScottyUSN

Beating the heat...




























The lifeguard never lets Bogey swim alone...

https://plus.google.com/102421457251271132662/posts/jEV1cQrh7FN?authkey=CPy9vpeShqK37QE&pid=6178450836936959954&oid=102421457251271132662


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> I'm jealous, neither of my boys have seen a real beach yet. Goldens and Leo's seem to really go together well. Thanks for the share Marcus!


You'll have to bring to my area, we have beautiful beaches here, although dogs aren't allowed off leash here. 

There are many NC beaches where dogs are allowed off leash though with pet friendly restaurants too. Just not in my area which stinks.......

Fun watching your boys playing together, enjoyed the videos.


----------



## HovawartMom

Golden n Leo doing what they love best!.


----------



## ScottyUSN

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You'll have to bring to my area, we have beautiful beaches here, although dogs aren't allowed off leash here.
> 
> There are many NC beaches where dogs are allowed off leash though with pet friendly restaurants too. Just not in my area which stinks.......
> 
> Fun watching your boys playing together, enjoyed the videos.


I'm from South Florida. I have some dog friendly beaches in the Jupiter/Stuart area. I just haven't been energetic enough to bring the dogs down with me when I go.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese's an uncle...

L-litter single little boy

Bluebonnet Lonestar Duke:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwww, so cute!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dukes eyes are open:


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Dukes eyes are open:



I forgot that puppy eyes are always blue! So adorable! I should tell you that my daughter was asking about Reese yesterday, wanting to know the news about him. (She didn't ask about him by name and didn't even know he had a Golden Retriever brother, so I filled her in.)

She asked about the origin of his name and I had to admit I had never asked you. In my imagination I had seen a Reese's peanut butter cup: tan peanut butter and dark brown chocolate. What is the origin of his name? Also Bogey's.

And please know that my daughter says, "Hello"! She is fascinated by "the Leonberger".

NewfieMom


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yes Reese' is named after the peanut butter cup (named by my daughter). Bogey was named my me (a golfer), as it just seemed to fit. 

I do like short, simple, unique names for the sake of recalling and identification.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Took Reese out to a doggie day at the local horse track. Had a good time socializing, but 4-5 days later he's coughing... He picked up kennel cough most likely from one of they community water bowls. Now of course they others in the house a systematically coughing. Nothing vet worthy... Just wish I would have brought my own water!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh rats! That's no fun!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Only got up for a coffee and I'm informed if you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## NewfieMom

fozziesmom said:


> He's so handsome!


And _*silky*_. I would lie down with that. In fact, I wouldn't mind lying down with Reese, Bogey, and Griffin all together!

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese sis and nephew "Duke" 6 weeks.


----------



## L.Rocco

I just fell in love with this thread!
I had never seen a Leonberger before, so beautiful and so big!
Bogey and Reese make a great pair! Both are so adorable!


----------



## ScottyUSN

L.Rocco said:


> I just fell in love with this thread!
> I had never seen a Leonberger before, so beautiful and so big!
> Bogey and Reese make a great pair! Both are so adorable!


Thanks for the kind words. While I know these two boys love me... They love nothing more than each other!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Got a kick out of this Leonberger in the ring at Westminster last night. This boy shows off some typical Leo personality.

Full video: https://www.facebook.com/138449902896009/videos/977271309013860/?pnref=story

Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-_-hungry-Leonberger-charms-Westminster.html


----------



## 3 goldens

That was the funniest--and cutest thing I believe I have e3ver seen during the Westminster show. It almost brought the house down Jerry and I laughed and laughed. Was so glad to see a sporting dog win, but would have preferred it to have been the golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was too funny!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Dario became an over night sensation..

<iframe src='http://abcnews.go.com/video/embed?id=37045072' width='640' height='360' scrolling='no' style='border:none;'></iframe><br/><a href="http://abcnews.go.com/">ABC Breaking News</a> | <a href="http://abcnews.go.com/Video">Latest News Videos</a>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful Leonberger, the picture is priceless....


----------



## ScottyUSN

Reese will have his first none routine vet visit this afternoon. He has a aural hematoma (pocket of blood in his ear). Seems dogs get these from scratching or head shaking to the point they burst a blood vessel. Seems we have some fleas to thank for this... Although I did nothing different this year and I've never dealt with fleas in the past (treating yard and dogs as usual), the boys have both been itching and baths have identified they've been bugged. Reese hasn't taken it well at all. Seems he has a nasty reaction to the little pests even though they have been very few fleas noticed.


I'm guessing the procedure is minor (lancing and relieving the blood), I'm concerned because I assume the procedure will require amnesia, and post surgery I'm guessing will require a cone. With his head it will need to be the size of a small military satellite dish....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Reese!


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Reese will have his first none routine vet visit this afternoon. He has a aural hematoma (pocket of blood in his ear). Seems dogs get these from scratching or head shaking to the point they burst a blood vessel. Seems we have some fleas to thank for this... Although I did nothing different this year and I've never dealt with fleas in the past (treating yard and dogs as usual), the boys have both been itching and baths have identified they've been bugged. Reese hasn't taken it well at all. Seems he has a nasty reaction to the little pests even though they have been very few fleas noticed.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the procedure is minor (lancing and relieving the blood), I'm concerned because I assume the procedure will require amnesia, and post surgery I'm guessing will require a cone. With his head it will need to be the size of a small military satellite dish....


I am sorry to hear this. A few years ago some ear problem of Griffin's led to ataxia (vertigo) and a middle ear infection. He had a head tilt and couldn't walk straight. We were lucky he responded to medication. Ear things can be tricky. I am glad this has a quick (albeit painful and expensive) cure. Please keep us updated!

I will hope for a great outcome!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ScottyUSN

All went well, and all related to a few flea bites. Reese had an allergic reaction to the bites and as the Vet explained it made him itch all over. While scratching at his ear or shaking he broke a blood vessel in the ear leather and a portion of the leather filled with blood.


Vet said it wasn't bad enough to warrant draining unless it gets worse. Thankfully the volume has gone down significantly. Itching was treated with a pill and worked immediately (can't recall what the med is). Skin is back to normal, and fleas are gone. The fleas is what puzzles me.. Doing the same preventative as we always do for flea and tick and I've never had a flea problem in the past.. Maybe the mild winter contributed.


----------



## OutWest

My RIP Tessie was allergic to fleas. We finally had to see a vet dermatologist for it. The fleas meds work after the fleas land on the dog, then die, then fall off, preventing infestation. Although the flea dies right away the dog still gets bitten. We finally cleared Tess's skin up by giving her topical flea meds on the first of the month, oral flea meds on the 15th, and the prescription antiinflammatories all along. When a dog is allergic to fleas, it can be disastrous to their skin! 

Hope sweet Reese's problem is all solved.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The boys are happy and healthy. Well, Bogey could stand to lose a few pounds (much like his owner). 

Patiently waiting for some snow. Here are the boys a few months back undoing my hard work...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great to see you! I’m glad your handsome boys are doing well!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great to see your post. Max has a puppy cousin now. 6 month old Rocky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ScottyUSN*, no nice to see you and your boys again. 

The boys look great, hope you are doing well.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thanks all.. Yes, all is well short of me having this chest crude everyone is passing around. Both boys are here in bed keep a close eye on me.


----------



## Le Master

I just went through this entire thread a few weeks ago. Glad to see a another update already. I'm obsessed with Bogey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ScottyUSN said:


> Thanks all.. Yes, all is well short of me having this chest crude everyone is passing around. Both boys are here in bed keep a close eye on me.


Hope you're feeling better soon, great to hear the boys are taking such good care of you.

Good seeing you and the boys again, I had asked another member about you because it had been awhile since you'd been on. 

Take care of yourself, hope you are better real soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That bug is no fun. We had it at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Karen519

Bogey and Reese look wonderful and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Karen519

Max's Dad:

Glad to see Max has a cousin named Rocky! Adorable!!


----------



## ScottyUSN

That's awesome! I'm sure Max is training Rocky right... Good lookin pup.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Karen519 said:


> Bogey and Reese look wonderful and hope you feel better soon!



Thanks Karen!:wink2:


----------



## ScottyUSN

Le Master said:


> I just went through this entire thread a few weeks ago. Glad to see a another update already. I'm obsessed with Bogey.



Reese typically gets the majority of the attention due to his size, coat, color, etc.. Poor Bogey normally gets the "awww he's cute too".


----------



## ScottyUSN

I might have to take a sceanic tour (literally) to Norway for my next Leonberger. an online friend via a Leonberger forum post photo's this stunning routinely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's such a beautiful dog and picture.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Lazy kinda day...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hi guys, great way to spend a lazy day.




ScottyUSN said:


> Lazy kinda day...


----------



## ScottyUSN

It's been a while. Hope all are well and Holiday ready. 

The boys today protecting there leaves.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I’ve always looked forward to your pictures, Scotty. They’re so handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The boys look great, good seeing you all again. 
Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## Neeko13

What handsome boys you have there...


----------



## Max's Dad

Great to see you drop by. Handsome boys.


----------



## ScottyUSN

How the time has flown by.. Had this photo pop up on my facebook page showing I posted it 6 years ago. At the time of the photo Reese was a year old and Bogey approx 18 months. 










Now I suppose Reese can be considered a young senior, but don't tell him that. With Fall weather come zoomies, wrestling with Bogey, and prancing around tossing toys in the air. He might get up a touch slower than he used to but I see no real sight of joint/hip degrade. While Bogey has put on a few pounds more than he should be carrying Reese remains a self regulating a lean male 135 pounds. The only real age tell would be the early stage of silver in the muzzle. 










Work is calling, making a mental note to check-in more often!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Greta pictures!

Good seeing you again..........


----------



## ScottyUSN

Recently found these old pics. My first 2 GR's base housing in Hawaii. Bonzi and Taffy 1990ish...










Air Bonzi


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hi all! Long time no see or write. All is well here. The boys officially qualify for AARP or AARD. Reese will be 9 in a few week, and Bogey is 7 months his senior.

With Reese being 9 and a giant breed, we've been very lucky as he doesn't look or act his age. He might get up a bit slower but he's still a knuckle head that does zoomies, walks around the house squeaking toys at 1AM, etc... Bogey on the other hand has that senior sugar face, put on a few covid pounds and has a small waddle. He is dieting and not happy about it.


----------



## Tagrenine

They’re both such happy looking senior citizens!


----------



## Ffcmm

they have aged so well what a nice update


----------



## diane0905

They look so sweet and well loved. I’m glad they are enjoying their senior years. Nobody likes a diet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They look great, diets are no fun for sure.


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice to see you. Pups are looking good.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Thanks all.. They are a bit spoiled.

I don't know why, but his foot stomping always cracks me up.


----------



## ScottyUSN

With a heavy heart and many tears we had to let Reese go Friday. I don't have the words to describe how I will miss my boy.


----------



## diane0905

ScottyUSN said:


> With a heavy heart and many tears we had to let Reese go Friday. I don't have the words to describe how I will miss my boy.
> 
> View attachment 894462


I am so sorry for your heartbreak. He sure was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Oceanside

So sorry for your loss


----------



## cwag

He was a gorgeous boy. I am so sorry. Most of us know how painfully hard this is.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear. I feel your pain. I remember from years ago when you got Reese. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely boy, would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Max's Dad said:


> So sorry to hear. I feel your pain. I remember from years ago when you got Reese. He was a beautiful boy.


Thanks Dave. Yes, I remember. 10 years ago this month.


----------



## ScottyUSN

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely boy, would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Sure, and thanks


----------



## FUReverGolden

Sorry to hear about your loss. My heart is with you at this difficult time. I enjoyed reading about his personality and your binding with this magnificent soul. Peace in the coming future.


----------



## Ffcmm

I’m so sorry for your loss.. thank you for sharing him with us over the years.


----------



## ArkansasGold

I’m so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome dog. 💔


----------



## swishywagga

ScottyUSN said:


> Sure, and thanks


 You're welcome, I've added precious Reese to the list.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yesterday was a bitter sweet day... It was Reese's 10th birthday so that was the bitter.

The sweet was placing a deposit on 2 week old Mr. Pink here:









I chose the monster of the liter:









Now just the long wait til Gotcha day.


----------



## Anlina

ScottyUSN said:


> Yesterday was a bitter sweet day... It was Reese's 10th birthday so that was the bitter.
> 
> The sweet was placing a deposit on 2 week old Mr. Pink here:
> View attachment 896603
> 
> 
> I chose the monster of the liter:
> View attachment 896604
> 
> 
> Now just the long wait til Gotcha day.


He's adorable! I remember when you got Reese; I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

